#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-28
<smo> hi all
<smo> how can i add custom commands to the new user choosed in ubiquity ???
<smo> i already edited the apt-setup file remove all then add lines to remove the install icon, now i need 2 more thing, add another custom icon on the Desktop of new user and run a command is it possible?
<smo> still based on the username choosed in the setup
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-29
<mojonixon> hi, y'all...
<evand> hello
<blackskad> hi
<mojonixon> not sure where I should post this, but I'm doing a preseed install with dapper and it is hanging because aptitude is going zombie
<mojonixon> should I be looking at ubuntu-bugs or here?
<evand> I'd file a bug
<mojonixon> ok...
<evand> I don't have much experience with preseed installs at the moment.  cjwatson could probably help, but he's on vacation.  Still, if aptitude is going zombie then it's probably a bug and should be filed against the appropriate package.
<mojonixon> I was having this problem the other day, but after making some changes to the preseed I started working every time...  now it fails most of the time...
<mojonixon> s/I started/it started/
<cjwatson> there are a bunch of bugs about that; I never did manage to track it down
<cjwatson> I need somebody who can reproduce it and investigate why, really ...
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-30
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<mojonixon> we'll I can duplicate it....  Looks like the install is complete but aptitude is zombied.
<mojonixon> If I kill it's parent process, the install completes w/o problems....
<tepsipakki> mojonixon: I've seen that too
<tepsipakki> but only on certain machines (which are identical to others)
<tepsipakki> I haven't seen it with edgy/feisty
<mojonixon> I can duplicate the problem on a vmware machine on physical hardware under dapper.
<tepsipakki> mojonixon: what package makes it hang?
<cjwatson> evand: ok, there's a daily alternate build of gutsy up now
<cjwatson> evand: kernel installation will break though - see the linux-meta upload I just did, which should unbreak that
<evand> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> oh, meh, udeb seeds are busted too
<cjwatson> excuse me while I fix up a load of stuff
<cjwatson> :-)
<cjwatson> evand: do you have a seed checkout? (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement)
<evand> haha
<cjwatson> we need to update the Kernel-Version bits in the installer seed each time d-i is uploaded for a new kernel version
<cjwatson> kernel ABI, rather
<evand> negative, I'll take care of that now
<cjwatson> you'll be able to write to it once you're in ubuntu-core-dev
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> ok, seeds are happy, linux-meta will take two publisher cycles
<evand> cjwatson: link to the linux-meta upload? I'm having a hard time finding it.
<cjwatson> evand: only just uploaded, so may not be visible yet
<evand> ah, gotcha
<cjwatson> evand: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/2007-May/002430.html
<evand> thanks
<evand> is the d-i daily build process documented anywhere?
<evand> cjwatson: also, what was wrong with the udeb seeds?  Sorry if I'm being overly inquisitive
<cjwatson> evand: build process> the place to start there is probably by checking out http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/cdimage/mainline/ and also each of the pieces in configs/devel once you've checked that out
<cjwatson> there's a README in there with some information, and then RTFS :)
<cjwatson> inquisitive> you cannot be overly inquisitive ;-)
<cjwatson> udeb seeds> the Kernel-Version was set to 2.6.20-15, so feisty's kernel udebs were still being pulled in
<evand> wonderful
<cjwatson> onto the CD
<evand> oh ok, that's where I got confused
<mojonixon> aptitude hangs (zombie) after installing all packages...
<mojonixon> sorry  that las message was a reply to one from about 7hrs ago...
<tepsipakki> mojonixon: but the log should tell you which one it was installing (alt+F4)
<mojonixon> actually the last package installed was openssh-server, but it is fully installed.
<tepsipakki> ok, here it always hung when installing some package, and it was always the same package for that machine
<cjwatson> yeah, it was right at the end of the process
<cjwatson> somebody needs to strace it to figure out what's failing to reap it
<cjwatson> probably strace -f -s 1024 the whole pkgsel process, dumping to a file on disk as it'll be a lot of output
<tepsipakki> at least the counter fell behind every time
<mojonixon> If I change the package list it still failes.
<mojonixon> If you'll give me a clue as how to strace the pkgsel process, I'll do it and send the results.
<mojonixon> I can get the machine back to that stage of the install fairly quickly...
<cjwatson> one sec
<cjwatson> mojonixon: so, you're going to have to be fairly quick, although not superman-speed
<mojonixon> np....  I've got the command lines of the process tree leading up to the failure if that helps.
<cjwatson> mojonixon: run through the install until the "Installing the base system" step starts
<cjwatson> mojonixon: as soon as that starts, switch to tty2 and look through 'ps x' for the main-menu process, and get its process id
<cjwatson> then 'strace -f -s 1024 -o /target/tmp/main-menu.trace -p PID' where PID is that process id
<cjwatson> the next two things main-menu does after that point are apt-setup and pkgsel, so if you leave that running until the failure you should have an adequate trace
<cjwatson> it is of course possible that it will go away under strace :-/
<mojonixon> ok...  I'll add debconf/priority select low to the preseed and try  it...
<mojonixon> Of course it will go away under trace :)
<cjwatson> no, please don't use expert mode
<cjwatson> I'm not sure what other subtle things that might affect
<mojonixon> the failure happens the same either way.....
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> in that case that would give you a better window, yes
<cjwatson> you could just start the strace right before selecting "Select and install software"
<mojonixon> ok...
<mojonixon> ok, I gotta zombie...
<mojonixon> I also got a [tcb table full]  message from strace.
<mojonixon> ok, I  got 2.9MB of trace, where do you want it?
<mojonixon> you should be able to get the trace here.... http://www.vircio.com/main-menu.trace.bz2
<cjwatson> thanks, grabbing
<mojonixon> please let me know what you're looking for so that I can follow along....
<cjwatson> that's odd, I don't think that's complete
<cjwatson> there's no mention of aptitude in there
<cjwatson> well, no non-trivial mention
<mojonixon> ok, I can try it again....
<mojonixon> this is the command I used to generate the trace:
<mojonixon> where 2051 is the pid of /usr/bin/main-menu
<mojonixon> Actually aptitude is mentioned under process 2544
<cjwatson> yes, but not relevantly
<cjwatson> I'm looking for an execve of aptitudde
<cjwatson> aptitude
<mojonixon> ko...
<cjwatson> as in, the process actually running
<cjwatson> the tcb thing is very weird, and possibly an strace bug, which is less than convenient
<cjwatson> try -f -F ?
<cjwatson> (without the ?)
<mojonixon> ok...  will do give me a sec.
<mojonixon> of course it didn't fail this time....  I'll do it again....
<mojonixon> I got a 329MB trace file though :)
<cjwatson> sounds better
<cjwatson> but yeah, would need it to fail
<mojonixon> of course
<mojonixon> interesting....  did a snapshot of the machine at the "Select and install software point"
<mojonixon> Then, I continued on without strace and the install hung.
<mojonixon> Now, I'm running strace -F f and the install works....  dohh...
<mojonixon> Then, I reverted the machine to the snapshot and tried again w/o strace and it hangs.
<cjwatson> annoying
<mojonixon> If I use strace -F (without -f) it hangs but of course the trace is useless.
<mojonixon> ok any suggestions, I cannot get it to fail with strace -F -f
<mojonixon> how do I install the strace udeb?  I've got the following in my preseed.cfg but it doesn't work
<mojonixon> d-i anna/choose_modules multiselect openssh-client-udeb, strace-udeb
<blackskad> cjwatson: can I safely reject bug 68298 ?
<blackskad> cjwatson: the initial reporter can't reproduce it anymore
<blackskad> cjwatson: but bdmurray said you might be able to do something with the logs that are already attached
<evand> cjwatson: any chance of getting another cd out today since linux-meta finished building?
<cjwatson> mojonixon: you could run 'anna-install strace-udeb' on tty2
<cjwatson> it was in universe in dapper, though
<cjwatson> what I always used to do was 'udpkg -i /cdrom/pool/main/s/strace/strace_*.deb'
<cjwatson> (which is horrible, but works)
<cjwatson> blackskad: yeah, it was really a kernel bug but we already got a slew of bugs crashing in zlib_inflate and I think we fixed that
<cjwatson> it's probably dependent on CD read errors, hence the poor reproducibility
<cjwatson> feel free to reject that one
<blackskad> cjwatson: ok, thanks :)
<cjwatson> evand: sure, one moment
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> I was busy doing interviews
<cjwatson> hmm, linux-meta doesn't seem to have been accepted on all architectures
<mojonixon> got it... thx.
<evand> whoops
* cjwatson grovels around in the depths of Soyuz trying to figure out why
<cjwatson> evand: never mind, my mistake, it's there
<cjwatson> CDs building
<evand> great
<evand> hrm, what exactly is the standard procedure for translated strings conflicts in merges?
<cjwatson> run in circles, scream and shout
<cjwatson> the Ubuntu changes are typically Ubuntu branding of some sort
<cjwatson> so s/Debian/Ubuntu/ - normally, I take the new Debian side and re-brand it
<cjwatson> unfortunately some languages transliterate, decline, or otherwise mangle the word "Debian"
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributionDefaultsAndBranding records (down at the end) some of the lore I've picked up about this
<evand> haha
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> after a bzr merge conflict, .OTHER is the Debian side
<cjwatson> if you use vim, I have some vim macros to help
<cjwatson> map ,u RUbuntu<Esc>
<cjwatson> map ,z :let savelast=@/<CR>j?^msgid<CR>:let @/=savelast<CR>O#, fuzzy<Esc>
<cjwatson> ,u just replaces the next six characters with Ubuntu (a surprising time-saver), while ,z marks the current string as fuzzy in case you don't know how to deal with the branding (that's the case for a lot of Arabic and Indic languages)
<evand> nice!
<evand> any particular reason why you don't maintain (or haven't published) kbd-chooser in bzr?
<cjwatson> it's obsoleted by console-setup, so I just haven't bothered to import it
<cjwatson> I basically just ignore it :)
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> one of these days I will either do something with the merge or remove the package entirely, but it's not worth much attentioon
<cjwatson> -o
<cjwatson> evand: new alternate dailies built
<evand> great!
<evand> heh, I probably should've read this first: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/20070530.2/report.html
<cjwatson> actually neither of those should be a serious problem
<cjwatson> (also, cdimages.u.c is deprecated, cdimage. is preferred)
<cjwatson> -amd64-generic is a transitional metapackage, and gnome-orca is optional
<evand> ah, I'll remember that for future reference.  It dies on gnome-orca.
<evand> To clarify: gnome-orca depends on libgnome-speech3 but is not installable -> broken packages -> aptitude failed (100)
<cjwatson> evand: mm, odd that it's being installed unless you asked for accessibility though
<evand> I don't believe I did
* evand tries again
* cjwatson boots into the OS that knows about vmware
<evand> hrmm, it might be working this time around.  Odd.
<evand> I stand corrected
<evand> same problem
<cjwatson> clearly gnome-orca ought to be fixed either way
<cjwatson> evand: does the newt interface seem unusually laggy to you?
<cjwatson> I'm wondering whether it's just this vmware run
<evand> no, quite quick actually
<cjwatson> odd
<cjwatson> it seems to lag in responding to keystrokes
<cjwatson> relative to feisty, I mean
<cjwatson> oh, gnome-orca is a recommends of desktop
<cjwatson> my bad
<evand> I blame vmware
<evand> about the lag, not the dependencies
<cjwatson> gnome-orca has weird hardcoded dependency lines
<cjwatson> I'm going to run away from this and ask dholbach about it next time I see him
<evand> haha, ok
<evand> had a chance to look over that email?
<cjwatson> evand: mailed you back now
<evand> thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-31
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<xivulon> HI all,
<xivulon> it's ago
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand are you around?
<evand> Hello ago
<cjwatson> hi
<xivulon> Hi evan
<xivulon> Is colin around?
<cjwatson> 16:30 <cjwatson> hi
<xivulon> hi
<xivulon> is it ok to discuss briefly on wubi and other matters?
<evand> sure, go ahead
<cjwatson> sure; did you see my spec updates recently?
<cjwatson> (installer-for-windows)
<cjwatson> booting directly from CD was the main one I think
<xivulon> yep I am subscribed
<xivulon> first some status report
<xivulon> we had a few nasty bugs to take care of
<xivulon> we still have not finished but we are almost there
<xivulon> once wubi is fairly stable I can help you guys out to merge our changes upstream
<cjwatson> do you have a patchset I can look at?
<cjwatson> as far as lupin is concerned
<xivulon> not yet colin
<xivulon> lupin is yet to be considered stand-alone code
<cjwatson> or, you know, code :)
<cjwatson> it doesn't have to be final
<xivulon> exactly
<cjwatson> I'm capable of reviewing and possibly merging half-formed patches
<xivulon> as mentioned I wanted to ship a stable wubi first
<cjwatson> but I'd like to look at them ASAP
<xivulon> ok
* cjwatson has a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lupin-team/lupin/devel
<cjwatson> (guessing)
<xivulon> yes
<xivulon> on a side note, my wife is expecting a son, so I might be a bit busy over next few weeks
<xivulon> cjwatson, as far
<xivulon>  as lupin goes, I will have to split the code into initrd patches and live/alternate-iso patches
<xivulon> now both functionality is merged
<cjwatson> basically I'd like to be in a position where we can somewhat independently look at the changes that need to be made to core code
<cjwatson> I don't mind if it's in a messy state right now as long as I know where to look
<xivulon> you can start looking at lupin/devel branch that
<cjwatson> it's very important that we be able to assess the feasibility of the changes pretty much now
<cjwatson> ok
<xivulon> delicate topiccs:
<xivulon> we require ntfs-3g
<xivulon> preinstalled
<xivulon> if users uninstall it when they use wubi bad things happen
<cjwatson> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/write-support-for-ntfs
<xivulon> yep
<cjwatson> I've all but approved that spec; the sticking point is that I don't like the proposal for locale configuration
<xivulon> other gotcha is that the boot folder has to be a windows folder
<cjwatson> could you expand on that/
<cjwatson> ?
<xivulon> it's the only way I could think of to upgrade kernel
<xivulon> when you boot the kenrel initrd cannot be inside an image file
<cjwatson> oh, I see. is that implemented in lupin at the moment?
<xivulon> yes
<cjwatson> ah, you munge the grub configuration
<cjwatson> hmmm
<xivulon> we do not install grub at the moment
<cjwatson> could we arrange to ntfs-mount /boot instead?
<xivulon> what do you mean exactly?
<cjwatson> re lupin.postinst, I don't think we can merge that as it stands, as (due respect) it isn't really maintainable as part of the core; but we could look at teaching partman how to do loop-mounting and then it could be preseeded as a recipe
<cjwatson> could the initramfs just arrange to mount /boot as a directory on the hosting NTFS filesystem?
<xivulon> it does that already
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> hmm, grub doesn't understand ntfs at the moment though
<xivulon> there are a lot of parts of lupin that can be avoided
<cjwatson> I assume you've patched that
<xivulon> grldr does
<xivulon> we are in touch with grub4dos devs
<cjwatson> ok
<xivulon> they have helped us out a lot
<xivulon> and we provided lot's of corner cases ;P
<xivulon> we basically use grldr to boot from within windows
<cjwatson> my concern is to integrate this fully into Ubuntu, so replacing workarounds with more straightforward approaches in the core code
<xivulon> there were several patches recently
<xivulon> as mentioned lot's of workarounds can be avoided
<xivulon> 1
<xivulon> ntfs-3g installation (ditto)
<xivulon> 2
<xivulon> patch for clean reboot/shutdown
<xivulon> now when you shutdown sendisgs is used
<xivulon> that kills all userprocesses
<xivulon> including fuse
<xivulon> that does not go to well with us
<cjwatson> ugh
<cjwatson> that's one messy patch :)
<xivulon> yep
<xivulon> but if that is corrected properly upstream nothing is needed in lupin
<xivulon> I have submitted a bug report
<cjwatson> perhaps it would be better to get the fuse processes into the same session as sendsigs
<cjwatson> the session support is there to make that kind of thing unnecessary
<xivulon> I did not know about session support
<xivulon> what is relevan is that once shutdown is handled properly upstream that is a bit of nasty patches off lupin
<cjwatson> see killall5(8)
<xivulon> 3
<xivulon> mkinitramfs patches
<xivulon> now lupin replaces /etc/initramfs-tools
<xivulon> so that it can clone itself
<cjwatson> yes, those clearly should be integrated
<cjwatson> clone itself?
<xivulon> exactly
<xivulon> clone so that when you generate a new initrd it is a lupin-initrd
<xivulon> capable of booting from loopmounted file
<cjwatson> err, right, but that should be part of the core initramfs' features, right?
<xivulon> correct
<xivulon> only 3 is the relevant part
<cjwatson> ok, so stepping back a little bit
<cjwatson> it seems likely that we will proceed by gradually fixing/integrating things piece by piece
<cjwatson> until, essentially, lupin disappears
<xivulon> yes
<cjwatson> because it's entirely integrated in other bits of Ubuntu
<cjwatson> does that make sense?
<xivulon> that was my plan to begin with
<cjwatson> will it be possible to gradually update a branch of lupin to track what's been integrated in gutsy?
<cjwatson> so we know we're done when it's empty :-)
<xivulon> yes
<cjwatson> ok, great
<xivulon> who do I bother to update sendisgs / initramfs-tools?
<xivulon> can I send the patches to you?
<cjwatson> sure, though it doesn't sound to me like sendsigs itself should be changed at all
<xivulon> I'll have to read about session support
<cjwatson> you'll probably need to read a fair bit of source code
<cjwatson> might be worth talking to Keybuk, the upstart autho
<xivulon> n/p/
<cjwatson> r
<xivulon> what channel is he usually on?
<cjwatson> actually, rather than sending them to me, send them to ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-devel
<cjwatson> mail is sometimes better
<xivulon> ok
<xivulon> any q about lupin?
<evand> I like that idea.  It'll give me the opportunity to see what's changing.
<cjwatson> the partman patches are probably the scariest bits
<cjwatson> I know partman very well, and can work on that
<xivulon> yep
<cjwatson> I expect it will be easier to ask questions once we have some experience
<xivulon> I have an openbug to improve the code there but never got down to do it
<cjwatson> sigh, I'm going to have to actually bite the bullet and get a Windows installation, aren't I
<evand> hahaha
<xivulon> good
<cjwatson> not so much, I've been Windows-free since 1998 ;)
* evand lives in constant fear of his four
<cjwatson> well, no, 1999 I think
<xivulon> well I do not have windows
<evand> 99 for me, but testing m-a required me to build XP images for testing.  MSDNAA for the win.
<xivulon> either
<xivulon> I test lupin on linux
<cjwatson> I wonder where givre is; I was hoping to talk with him about the ntfs spec
<cjwatson> I might just have to make the change I want and approve it ;-)
<xivulon> can I assume that ntfs-3g is going to be there?
<xivulon> for gutsy?
<cjwatson> I think you have to; it's clearly a prerequisite
<evand> makes sense, aren't we in overtime as far as the spec cutoff goes?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> and implementation-wise, ntfs-3g doesn't seem all that scarily difficult now
<xivulon> I wanted to discuss the windows GUI as well
<cjwatson> sure
<xivulon> Don't know if any of you has experience with nsis
<cjwatson> I do not
<xivulon> It's very nice for "standard" installers
<evand> negative, though I have some experience programming in a Windows environment, if that counts for anything.
<xivulon> But it becomes quite nasty for customized installers
<xivulon> I am myself a python programmer
<xivulon> (mostly)
<xivulon> And we wanted to move to python
<xivulon> Not sure if that will happen for gutsy, gutsy+1 or never
<cjwatson> well, that obviously fits general Ubuntu preferences well
<cjwatson> (although personally I use whatever comes to hand ...)
<xivulon> And it's cross platform
<xivulon> So we can have wubi ported to mac and linux
<xivulon> With relatively little changes
<cjwatson> I'm not concerned about that in the short term
<cjwatson>  (I realise you might be)
<xivulon> I just mentioned that
<xivulon> Realistically we'll probably stick to nsis for this release
<xivulon> even though we might create some python prototype
<cjwatson> TBH, I have deep reservations about the loop-mounting approach in general, and steered clear for a long time
<cjwatson> because it doesn't really scale to permanent installations
<cjwatson> but I realise that it is an expedient approach for this particular use case
<cjwatson> and avoids the whole "partitioning is scary" thing
<xivulon> migration should not be so much difficult
<xivulon> I mean from a virtual disk to a real partition
<cjwatson> evand has plans there, but in general, any migration is harder than no migration
<evand> yeah, we tried to make wubi more of a "try ubuntu" thing because of the lack of a clear migration to a permanent solution (m-a aside)
<cjwatson> and migration is always going to be pretty hard if you're short on disk space
<xivulon> Sure
<xivulon> But all I mean is that is not unfeasible
<cjwatson> anyway, I'm not arguing against using it from Windows, just saying I don't really want to see it presented by Ubuntu as a good option for running from Linux
<cjwatson> obviously you guys can do what you like :-)
<evand> we being those of us at the spec meeting
<xivulon> We had several thousands of new ubuntu users and lots of them then decided to go with a full installation ;)
<cjwatson> and there are some useful cases for partman being able to loop-mount things anyway
<cjwatson> so at this point, I'm easy
<xivulon> crypto-loop?
<cjwatson> that too, though that's sort of separate
<cjwatson> that's already done in partman-crypto
<xivulon> All the things in lupin.postinst should be incorporated into ubiquity
<xivulon> That was only a quick hack
<cjwatson> one concern I have about lupin/wubi, which I'm not sure made it to you, is that it doesn't appear to identify itself properly
<cjwatson> I get people showing up here asking for support
<cjwatson> ideally, it should identify itself in /var/log/installer/version on the target system, so that it's more easily identifiable
<xivulon> Ok I'll take care of that
<cjwatson> obviously that's not so much of a concern if it's fully integrated
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> sorry we didn't manage to connect up properly at UDS, btw
<xivulon> I apologize myself
<xivulon> I have been told my voice was very loud
<cjwatson> there was apparently some VoIP difficulty, and then the scheduling got horribly confused because we were both trying to schedule items for roughly the same thing
<xivulon> I could not hear well
<cjwatson> plus I was ill one day
<xivulon> And when you cannot hear you assume that the other end cannot hear well either...
<evand> xivulon: we had quite a bit of trouble hearing you
<cjwatson> VoIP at conferences has always been a bit hairy
<cjwatson> never mind
<xivulon> So I was shouting in the mic...
<cjwatson> there's a tendency to mutter when you think you can see everyone
<cjwatson> even if you intellectually know there's somebody on the phone, it doesn't get to the visceral layer
<xivulon> what is the time schedule?
<xivulon> +/-
<evand> for?
<xivulon> spec/code
<xivulon> I had the impression we are quite late
<xivulon> colin there is one more issue
<evand> Specifications were due today.  Code: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule , though Colin might want certain pieces in at certain points, you'd have to consult him directly on that.
<xivulon> Let me know if there is something I can help with in the short term
<xivulon> the other issue is that at the moment lupin finds the host drive via heuristic
<xivulon> that was due to overcome the issue of mapping windows drives to grub devices
<xivulon> if that is addressed properly that too is much less code to make it into lupin
<cjwatson> I don't really have enough background to know about that
<xivulon> me neither but I am sure that the grub4dos devs will be able to help on that
<xivulon> As for the downloader we are now using metadl
<cjwatson> mm, Ubuntu ISOs don't have metalink support though
<cjwatson> unless it is cleverer than I last heard
<evand> there's a spec for that, I believe
<cjwatson> there is
<xivulon> http://hampus.vox.nu/metadl/
<cjwatson> that shouldn't be a dependency if you already have the physical CD or have downloaded an Ubuntu ISO though
<cjwatson> so it doesn't need to block installer-for-windwos
<cjwatson> ows
<xivulon> just mentioning since I saw bittorrent mentioned
<cjwatson> I changed that to metadl in at least one place
<xivulon> we had bittorrent originally
<cjwatson> following your comment
<xivulon> ok
<cjwatson> could you ensure the spec is kept up to date with anything we've discussed here that isn't in there?
<cjwatson> perhaps the lupin spec
<xivulon> metadl developer is helping us out as well
<cjwatson> I noticed that the lupin spec linked to another launchpad page where it really should link to a wiki page
<cjwatson> the "more information" link
<xivulon> I linked to the lupin project
<cjwatson> it would be much better if it linked to an Ubuntu wiki page, and had most of the stuff currently in the status whiteboard moved there
<xivulon> but I will do a lupin spec
<cjwatson> yes, that's not appropriate as the "more information" link
<cjwatson> that is intended to link to a wiki page
<cjwatson> the status whiteboard is just for brief notes
<xivulon> apologies for the abuse then
<cjwatson> then we could have a lot of this discussion recorded there
<cjwatson> that's ok, I just wanted to make sure you knew
<xivulon> shall we keep frontend wiki in the same place?
<cjwatson> sorry, which?
<xivulon> I mean topics relating to the windows GUI
<xivulon> I guess they should be in the installer-for-windows spec
<xivulon> One question
<xivulon> never mind
<cjwatson> oh, uh, hmm
<xivulon> Do you want to keep also a stand alone installer?
<cjwatson> installer-for-windows should be the minimum necessary to get this integrated and working and acceptable, I think
<cjwatson> xivulon: what, you mean d-i and ubiquity?
<xivulon> in which context?
<cjwatson> 17:27 <xivulon> Do you want to keep also a stand alone installer?
<xivulon> What I mean an installer that is downloaded standalone and supports multiple distros at once
<cjwatson> oh, right
<cjwatson> that's up to you
<xivulon> Like the one we currently have
<cjwatson> that seems like the sort of thing you can quite reasonably continue to provide, and we have no reason to object
<xivulon> Considering the current interface, what changes do you envisage?
<xivulon> I have no problem if the wubi project is integrated within ubuntu
<xivulon> In fact I'd be glad
<cjwatson> I have to be honest and say I have not yet seen the current interface ...
<cjwatson> so it's pretty hard to have that conversation :)
<xivulon> http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/screenshots.html
<xivulon> The original idea was to make a 1 click installer
<cjwatson> ok, one concern I have is that a lot of validation code is going to have to be duplicated with that design
<cjwatson> and that's something that gets updated quite a lot
<xivulon> Since most settings can be autodetected and the system can be uninstalled
<cjwatson> I would rather that the wubi interface just asked for the bare minimum (language and keyboard if it can't autodetect those, and the Windows side of partitioning), and left the rest to ubiquity
<cjwatson> specifically user/password setup
<xivulon> That's reasonable
<xivulon> What about virtual disk creation?
<cjwatson> that sounds like something that wubi needs to take care of
<evand> Is there any reason why you have a separate /home?
<cjwatson> it's outside the sandbox that ubiquity will see
<evand> just out of curiosity
<xivulon> We were thinking about eliminating it
<xivulon> Main reason was security
<cjwatson> ideally, wubi would hand ubiquity a virtual disk and ubiquity would partition it
<xivulon> If a user reinstalls he won't loose his settings
<cjwatson> but I don't know if that's possible
<xivulon> and it's easy to backup
<cjwatson> that's not security, that's safety or something
<cjwatson> don't confuse the two
<xivulon> sure
<cjwatson> yes, that's a reason we often get that request; I've avoided it so far because repartitioning if you get it wrong is such a pain
<evand> not to completely side track the coversation, but if I may nit pick one thing, I'm not sure your users are going to know what swap space is.
<cjwatson> I can see that it might be less of a problem with a virtual disk, though I don't know the details
<xivulon> We were going to remove it as well in fact
<evand> ah :)
<cjwatson> anyway, I have a visitor so need to wander off for a bit
<xivulon> Next design will have six selectors in one single dialog
<xivulon> ok thanks a lot
<cjwatson> I appreciate your continued efforts
<xivulon> I am glad to be helpful
<xivulon> I'll setup a lupin wiki
<evand> yes, thank you xivulon, I am quite excited about this spec.  And congratulations on the son!
<xivulon> thanks a lot
<xivulon> evan do you have any question for me?
<evand> Not at the moment, but I know your irc nick and email address.
<xivulon> great
<evand> I'll be in touch, should anything arise.
<xivulon> I'll try to bother Keybuk then, his turn now ;)
<evand> curious, the icons for mounted partitions we've chosen to hide are appearing on the desktop again
<evand> he's a nice guy, you shouldn't have any trouble there :)
<xivulon> the host partition is always mounted
<xivulon> since it contains /boot
<xivulon> that is a windows folder
<evand> in Ubiquity we tell gconf to ignore showing mounted partitions on the desktop as it tends to get a bit crazy with os-prober and friends.
<xivulon> there is no particular code we use to create the icon
<xivulon> I though it was some standard ubuntu feature
<evand> I'm not sure I follow.  In GNOME if you mount a partition, it will appear on the desktop.  That's the default behavior, afaik.
<xivulon> evand, yep that is what I meant, since we always mount the host device and have no code to alter the gnome behaviour
<evand> gotcha
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r1500 ma/ (122 files in 11 dirs): Merged with trunk.
<xivulon> Hi colin
<xivulon> still around?
<xivulon> evan?
<cjwatson> xivulon: couple of IRC things you need to know
<xivulon> I know
<xivulon> what you are going to say
<xivulon> cjwatson
<cjwatson> xivulon: firstly, if you want to get somebody's attention, use their nick at the start of the line, like "cjwatson: hi"
<xivulon> should I havc used
<xivulon> second thing I do not know
<cjwatson> xivulon: secondly, please just ask the question you want to ask rather than waiting for somebody to say they're here first - people tend not to watch IRC all day and you can end up with lots of round-trip delays otherwise
<cjwatson> I'm going to bed soon, but go ahead and ask :)
<xivulon> Just wanted to tell you that I edited the wiki
<xivulon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LupinMerge
<xivulon> I did it in a rush, I will re-read that tomorrow
<xivulon> but at least formally I met the deadline ;P
<cjwatson> thanks, that's hugely useful
<xivulon> feel free to edit, I might have forgotten something of what was said
<cjwatson> I'll have a more detailed look tomorrow, but that looks very good indeed; thanks!
<xivulon> you very welcome
<xivulon> I wanted to add some questions to the installerforwindows
<xivulon> re the interface
<xivulon> the GUI
<cjwatson> go ahead and edit them in
<xivulon> done
<xivulon> Is that ok if we keep the wubi name for the windows installer?
<xivulon> That is an acronym for Windows UBuntu Installer
<xivulon> As a project name I mean, then branding and title will be Ubuntu of course
<cjwatson> as a project name, sure
<cjwatson> as far as branding goes, we actually kind of like to keep branding minimal
<xivulon> It would show continuity with our efforts
<cjwatson> if you fire up ubiquity, you'll notice it doesn't mention Ubuntu at all
<cjwatson> this saves having to worry about translations of Ubuntu into other languages and suchlike
<xivulon> exactly same thing
<cjwatson> and branding those translations to talk about Edubuntu or whatever
<xivulon> We do not use "Wubi" name much either
<cjwatson> continuity> absolutely, I respect that
<xivulon> now it's in the version and folder name
<cjwatson> that's certainly fine
<xivulon> http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/screenshots.html
<cjwatson> mm, I suppose the branding requirements are arguably sort of different in wubi's case
<xivulon> the banner will go of course
<cjwatson> in the case of ubiquity, you've booted an Ubuntu CD and selected "Install", so it's already pretty clear that you're installing Ubuntu!
<cjwatson> but wubi is sort of pretending that Ubuntu is an application you're installing on Windows, and it's conventional for that to mention the application name, AIUI
<cjwatson> so I guess I don't really mind
<xivulon> The dialog title reads simply Ubuntu Setup
<xivulon> I am not sure how to convey the fact that it is not a "long-term" setup
<xivulon> without explaining technical details
<evand> demo?
<xivulon> That might do
<xivulon> The only issue I have with that is that most people are from the windows world
<xivulon> where demo means that you get partial functionality for free, and full functionality for fee
<evand> yeah, that crossed my mind as well
<evand> hrm
<xivulon> Anyway there are 4 months to think about that
<evand> there are some great usability people in the Ubuntu community who it might help to consult on that.
<xivulon> We'll certainly do so
<evand> but yeah, I wouldn't get caught up in that detail for now :)
<cjwatson> agreed
<xivulon> Anything else I can do for you tonight?
<evand> cjwatson: real quick: any word back from daniel on orca?
<cjwatson> evand: yeah, he fixed it earlier
<cjwatson> current CDs are built with that
<evand> ah, thanks!
<xivulon> sorry lost connection before
<xivulon> good night everyone
<evand> night xivulon
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-01
<xivulon> Morning cjwatson, evand
<cjwatson> evand: have you had a chance to try a current alternate CD?
<evand> cjwatson: I'm in the middle of that right now
<cjwatson> good stuff
<evand> Was the xserver-xorg resolution question at its current priority intentional?
<cjwatson> it's only asked if it can't autodetect
<cjwatson> which is the case in vmware :-/, so yes
<evand> ahh
<evand> cjwatson: assuming I downloaded the right image, it's failing on: ghostscript-x, gs-esp, hpijs, evince, cupsys, hplip, foomatic-db-hpijs, bluez-cups, and cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<evand> I'd try downloading it again, but today's build seems to have disappeared
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ seems to be there to me ...
<cjwatson> 15:25 <elmo> Unpacking ghostscript (from .../ghostscript_8.60.dfsg.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<cjwatson> 15:25 <elmo> No alternatives for gs.
<cjwatson> 15:25 <elmo> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ghostscript_8.60.dfsg.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<cjwatson> is it that?
<jetsaredim> cjwatson: how do I get the installer to remove packages from the livecd during installation?
<evand> err, first mistake: I was looking in daily-live
<evand> but checking
<cjwatson> jetsaredim: take them out of /cdrom/casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop; if you want them conditionally installed, then also make some bit of ubiquity 'apt-install' them when you want to keep them
<cjwatson> (and no, that isn't a typo for 'apt-get install')
<cjwatson> jetsaredim: also see doc/README in the ubiquity source package
<jetsaredim> i thought it was easier to have everything installed on the livecd and just not install things on the chroot?
<cjwatson> huh?
<cjwatson> did you read what I said?
<jetsaredim> ok - guess not
<cjwatson> ubiquity has to remove some packages rather than just not installing them, because it copies everything over file-by-file rather than package-by-package
<cjwatson> it decides which packages to remove by comparing filesystem.manifest with filesystem.manifest-desktop
<jetsaredim> so just modify the manifest during the install?
<cjwatson> no, modify it on your CD image
<cjwatson> it's read-only during the install
<evand> cjwatson: yes, that appears to be it.
<jetsaredim> maybe i misunderstood before
<jetsaredim> i thought you said before that it would be easier to have as many packages installed on the livecd as possible
<jetsaredim> and then remove packages that aren't needed
<cjwatson> I did
<cjwatson> but remove after copying, not before
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2070 ubiquity/debian/ (ubiquity.docs changelog): * Install doc/README in the ubiquity binary package.
<jetsaredim> is there a mechanism for that?
<jetsaredim> (like preseed or something)
<cjwatson> 15:33 <cjwatson> jetsaredim: take them out of /cdrom/casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop; if you want them conditionally installed, then also make some bit of ubiquity 'apt-install' them when you want to keep them
<cjwatson> that is the mechanism
<jetsaredim> ok
<jetsaredim> and that would get done by a d-i script?
<cjwatson> which would get done?
<jetsaredim> the installations
<cjwatson> the apt-install calls? normally yes, although it's up to you if you're developing a custom version
<jetsaredim> i'm just looking for the easiest
<cjwatson> evand: James has updated the amd64 and i386 buildds, so once ghostscript is fixed we can retry that
<evand> great
<cjwatson> evand: if I'm not around, anyone in the ubuntu-cdimage team can kick off a build
<cjwatson> ('buildlive ubuntu gutsy')
<evand> ok, I'll poke someone if necessary
<evand> cjwatson: appears to have made it into the archive.  Are you around?
<cjwatson> evand: CDs building
<evand> great, thanks!
<avoine> cjwatson: sorry to disturb you again but mounting the /dev is the reasponsability of base-installer right?
<avoine> because mount --bind /dev /target/dev work well but grub-install give me a problem that my drive are not in the bios list
<cjwatson> I can't remember which component does it at the moment, but you probably forgot to bind-mount /proc too
<cjwatson> anyway, I have to go for dinner, sorry
<avoine> no problem thanks for your help
<evand> hooray, the alternate installer works
<xivulon> hi
<xivulon> do you know how to extract a localized string used within d-i?
<xivulon> I am using "Do not configure the network at this time" in preseed at the moment, but that is localized
<xivulon> And need to translate the string to the current locale
<evand> choices-c does the localization, but I haven't had a chance to play with that yet.  It's on my todo list for m-a.
<xivulon> Thanks evan I'll have a look
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-03
<macogw> have there by any chance been reports of serious issues with feisty's installers (both ubiquity and d-i)?
<macogw> for instance, ubiquity seqfaulting mid-install and d-i quitting at 6% of "installing software"
<evand> macogw: none that I've seen.  You might want to check your memory and hard drive.  Please report a bug (attaching the appropriate logs) if they're both OK.
<macogw> evand: done and done
<macogw> evand: i had to install from 6.10's live cd and then upgrade
<macogw> evand: what would be "the appropriate logs"? and i did figure out one way for d-i to install..tell it not to install X, after which "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" fails
<macogw> evand: also not my cd drive. i could install debian etch, dapper, and edgy with no problems, and i checksum'd all 4 feisty cd's that i tried
<evand> macogw: Running ubiquity with the -d option and attaching /var/log/installer/debug and /var/log/syslog
<macogw> ok i can try that
<macogw> what to do about d-i though?
<evand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity/AttachingLogs
<evand> I believe syslog will do for d-i.
<macogw> evand: but..how do i get syslog?
<evand> /var/log/installer/syslog in the installed system, I believe
<macogw> evand: i cant get into bash while d-i is running
<macogw> it doesnt finish installing
<evand> ah
<evand> alt-f4
<evand> hit enter
<macogw> ok
<evand> you are able to use the other VTs
<macogw> oh oko
<macogw> i thought they were disabled during it
<evand> errr
<evand> VT 4 is the actual log
<evand> try 3
<evand> alt-f3
<macogw> kk
<macogw> evand: also, i wanted to know, is there any chance that at some point the installers will stop installing 30+ video drivers and bluetooth drivers and drivers for all kinds of hardware that dont even exist in your computer?
<macogw> i find it kind of weird that the bluetooth driver is set to run from boot on my pentium 2
<macogw> ya know, on top of the fact that there's even bluetooth drivers *installed*
<evand> macogw: it's not much overhead for a huge gain for the people that have it.
<macogw> evand: not what i mean
<macogw> evand: if your comp has bluetooth, then install/setup bluetooth stuff
<macogw> if your comp doesnt have bluetooth, skip it
<macogw> or does hardware detection not factor into what's installed at all?
<evand> I'm not involved in the bluetooth stack, but if they could make it detect when bluetooth hardware was present 100% of the time without loading the drivers and supporting applications, then I imagine they would.
<evand> That is, install on demand.
<macogw> it tricked me into thinking my laptop had bluetooth when it doesnt :p
<evand> There has been at least one thread on ubuntu-devel on this, as it pertained to printers, but I can't find it.
<evand> heh
<macogw> evand: i was thinking that for ubuntu to be leaner, the original installers could install drivers for just what's present at install, then have a secondary program which does a check at boot to make sure your config hasnt changed, and dies silently if it's the same as last boot, but if it's different, it brings up an ncurses thing going "you have installed a new graphics card, ATI Radeon 9200, which requires xserver-xorg-video-ati to run. would
<macogw> oi, i can type 2 or 3 words  before they appear on the screen
<macogw> and i dont type that fast
<macogw> if i thought it was possible to run some sort of benchmarking software without windows freaking out before i installed this, i would compare their slownesses
<evand> If you're looking for a leaner Ubuntu, try Xubuntu.  As far as kernel drivers go, most things are compiled as modules, so it takes up a few kilobytes on your drive and isn't loaded until it's needed.
<macogw> evand: i was gonna go fluxbox or icewm, but im not sure my family would welcome anything but gnome
<evand> XFCE (what's used in Xubuntu) isn't half bad, and if you're running a Pentium 2 I can't imagine GNOME running well on that these days.
<macogw> evand: i'm told kde runs better on it than gnome
<macogw> i wonder if i can install ubuntu and xubuntu and have it fit on this hard drive
<macogw> er...ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop i mean
<evand> I've bounced between KDE and GNOME a few times over the years.  I haven't seen much of a performance difference between the two.
<evand> ymmv though
<macogw> evand: he says he runs kubuntu on a p2 with 160mb ram
<macogw> this one has 192 mb, but i'm gonna max it out (384mb)
<evand> hrm
<evand> Hey if it works, go for it
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2071 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Update console-setup component for Lithuanian changes in console-setup
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  1.16ubuntu1.
<CIA-19> oem-config: cjwatson * r296 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-19> oem-config: * Update console-setup component for Lithuanian changes in console-setup
<CIA-19> oem-config:  1.16ubuntu1.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-26
<ub4b> i'm testing a cutom 8.04 server image on 64b VmWare ESX 3.5, for some strange reason debina installer tries to configure PPPoE even though I have 'd-i netcfg/disable_dhcp boolean true' in my preseed file
<ub4b> I removed ppp_2.4.4rel-9ubuntu2_amd64.deb and ppp-udeb_2.4.4rel-9ubuntu2_amd64.udeb from the CD and the PPPoE probing is gone :)
<xivulon> evand
<xivulon> ping
<xivulon> summary: my preliminary tests (booting off the extracted ISO content and other mods) are ok, but had to add minor fixes to lupin/hardy.proposed as well to partman-auto-loop/hardy.proposed on top of casper/hardy.proposed
<xivulon> all the 3 set of */hardy.proposed are required, it is not going to work otherwise
<davmor2> xivulon: Quick wubi question.  Should m-a not kick in to transfer the windows settings across to the wubi install?  If so it isn't and do you want it reporting?
<xivulon> davmor2: yes please, m-a should kick in at least for some settings
<xivulon> by the way, were you at uds?
<davmor2> No but I saw the wubi vid :)
<xivulon> hehe
<davmor2> I'm getting a passport application so I can get to the next one :)
<xivulon> hope to see you then (or in london)
<davmor2> In London?
<xivulon> that is where I live
<xivulon> so if you are around beer is on me :)
<davmor2> Ah cool I'm in Wolverhampton so it's possible.  Are you coming to LugRadio Live?
<greenwhich> helloes, sorry to trouble you:P
<greenwhich> i became a ubuntero today
<greenwhich> and i'm interesting in the isntaller dev
<greenwhich> i'm not familiar with how to contribute to dev process
<greenwhich> does anybody can help me somehow to join the team?;)
<xivulon> possibly yes
<xivulon> davmor2 ^
<davmor2> So might see you then also :)
<xivulon> greenwhich there is some doc on the wiki, one sec
<greenwhich> aha
<xivulon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment
<greenwhich> i tried to join a instller launchpad team..but i guess it doesn't work so easy
<greenwhich> ok
<greenwhich> thx
<xivulon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerTeam
<davmor2> xivulon: bug 234974 any info you need for it?
<greenwhich> thx
<davmor2> xivulon: No ubotu here's the link https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/234974
<xivulon> davmor2 it helps if you (re)install in verbose mode, and then paste the tgz of /var/log/installer (after installation)
<davmor2> xivulon: How do I set it to run in verbose mode?
<davmor2> is it just a case of running wubi -v from cmd or something similar?
<davmor2> xivulon: ^ I'll run it tomorrow anyway.
<xivulon> davmor2 uninstall and reinstall, when you reboot press esc after ubuntu
<xivulon> np
<davmor2> xivulon: Right with you the Ubiquity installer rather than the wubi np's.
<davmor2> I'll add the log to to the bug.
<xivulon> davmor2: thx
<cjwatson> greenwhich: the Launchpad team grants commit access, so normally we ask people to be established patch contributors before joining that team
<greenwhich> cjwatson: mm,ok.it's clear.so how process works with guys like me, who just became a ubuntero and wants to help in development?
<cjwatson> greenwhich: start fixing bugs that annoy you, and attach patches to bugs; ask if you need specific help
<greenwhich> ok
<cjwatson> simple as that really
<greenwhich> thank you:)
<greenwhich> yeah
<cjwatson> (that's a good model for nearly all development projects; some differ a bit in one direction or another, but that's basically how it tends to work)
<cjwatson> of course if you want to dive into feature development work then that's OK too, but it's usually better to work on improving what's there for a while before you attempt that
<greenwhich> yep, agree
<greenwhich> need to try it at first
<highvoltage> hey. I have a custom ubuntu disc, can I stop ubiquity from downloading all the language packs afterwards?
<andrea-bs> hi there! how can I disable the migration assistant from ubiquity?
<highvoltage> andrea-bs: check ubiquity --help
<highvoltage> andrea-bs: it has an option to disable it
<highvoltage> andrea-bs: I just can't remember the exact option :)
<andrea-bs> thank you, highvoltage
<andrea-bs> it's --no-migration-assistant :)
<highvoltage> that's it yes
<foka> cjwatson, Here?
<foka> cjwatson, http://www.unifoundry.com/unifont.html
<cjwatson> foka: coo, thanks. I sent that link to Debian #218720
<cjwatson> I'll send the Ubuntu patches his way too when I get a few minutes
<foka> cjwatson, Cool!  :-)  Paul Hardy of Unifoundry sent an ITA and requested for help on debian-mentors, and I just happened to see that by happy accident.
<foka> http://bugs.debian.org/356594
<cjwatson> At some point I may be able to dig myself out from under openssh ...
<foka> BTW, thank you for the speedy remedy to the SSH vulnerable key problem.  It must have been very hectic for you.
<cjwatson> it's especially fun when such things are wedged in between company performance reviews and conference organisation
<foka> No doubt eh, but I'm glad you pulled it through.  Not easy at all.
<cjwatson> and with http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2008/05/msg02311.html there's no sign of it slowing down ;-)
<cjwatson> yeah, one of those things you have no choice but to deal with one way or another; definitely the worst vulnerability I've seen in my time
<foka> Sorry, I gave you the wrong link.  Here is the ITA message on debian-mentors... (I don't know what his ITA bug number is though... not filed under wnpp...)
<foka> http://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2008/05/msg00502.html
<foka> Yes, it is pretty shocking, and I bet many people still don't know about it.  (e.g. novice system admins in China who don't read news or seldom upgrade their systems...)
<foka> Oh my, that's a very long changelog!
<foka> Thank you for the great effort you put into fixing this.  I see you have taken extraordinary measures to remedy this major vulnerability.  (Yes, I agree with you: It is the most widespread and the worst)
<cjwatson> next step is to take further measures to force people to upgrade, like having the client refuse to send blacklisted keys as well
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-27
<tjaalton> there's a new kernel in hardy-updates, so would be nice to have a d-i image with it
<CIA-1> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r203 partman-auto-lvm/debian/changelog: releasing version 27ubuntu1
<CIA-1> partman-base: cjwatson * r93 ubuntu/ (67 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 120
<CIA-1> partman-base: cjwatson * r94 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 120ubuntu1
<tjaalton> hmm, the d-i seems to be using UTC but the chroot sometimes uses the local time (at least user/groupadd log entries do). is there a way to make d-i use the correct time? I think we are having some problems because of that (installer waiting 3h for some reason)
<tjaalton> EEST happens to be UTC+3
<tjaalton> hm, I guess the problem could be that if the installed machine used to have windows...
<tjaalton> need to investigate further
<cjwatson> it's a rather long-standing bug
<cjwatson> not trivial :-/
<tjaalton> we haven't had this issue before, so it's probably something to do with the machines in question
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r464 oem-config/ (45 files in 10 dirs): Internationalise .desktop files (LP: #233949).
<tbielawa> hey all, I'd like to know if anyone else has ssh'd into a d-i recently.
<tbielawa> when I get the three options: start basic install, start expert install, drop to shell; when i select drop to shell it quits immeatiatly
<tbielawa> when selecting expert install and then drop to shell from that menu i am able to execut a shell
<tbielawa> I suspect it's a conflict with upkg refusing to run two instances like dpkg. one during the already running install and one that gets executed when you select 'drop to shell'.
<cjwatson> it's a while since I tried network-console; let me take a look
<cjwatson> I'm not aware of any locking to speak of in udpkg, though
<tbielawa> the drop to shell option executes as upkg and with a force configuration flag on the shell
<tbielawa> ah
<cjwatson> anything interesting in /var/log/syslog?
<tbielawa> i lost that log, there was something in it but I can't recall at the moment
<tbielawa> cjwatson, can you tell me where to find the source (template?) for the 'expert install' menu so I can compare how the shell is being executed?
<cjwatson> apt-get source network-console
<cjwatson> I'm grabbing the hardy mini.iso now and I'll have a look
<tbielawa> Awesome, thanks for searching with me
<cjwatson> oh, you mean the regular menu?
<tbielawa> Yes
<cjwatson> that's in main-menu (and debian-installer-utils for this menu item) though it may be difficult to follow through that if you aren't already familiar with the architecture
<cjwatson> hmm, my local mirror is not so happy
<tbielawa> cjwatson, I'd like to run a test changing this line in network-console "exec udpkg --configure --force-configure di-utils-shell" by removing the udpkg --configure --force-configure
<cjwatson> that certainly won't work
<tbielawa> can you give me a point into the right direction on how to do that.
<tbielawa> no
<cjwatson> di-utils-shell is a package name, not a command
<tbielawa> I see
<cjwatson> but if you want to edit something, just use nano and edit it on the fly
<cjwatson> usually the easiest way
<tbielawa> that is a shell script, nice
<cjwatson> excuse me, there'll be a slight delay here because anna is giving me grief
<tbielawa> that's alright, I appreciate you're advice so far
<tbielawa> In the past I thought that udpkg worked similar to dpkg regarding locking
<tbielawa> I'm going to rebuild a machine now and set it up with network-console so I can grep some logs
<cjwatson> blink, what the heck is going on here
<cjwatson> oh, I'm running into bug 234486
<cjwatson> yow, best fix that for 8.04.1
<cjwatson> looks like it happens when you tell net-retriever to look at hardy, hardy-security, and hardy-updates - it doesn't de-duplicate them and ends up trying to install the same package multiple times
<cjwatson> though I guess I can work around it temporarily to figure out your (separate) problem
<tbielawa> :-)
<cjwatson> tbielawa: hmm. Having got to the point where I can actually test this, executing a shell from the network-console menu works just fine for me
<cjwatson> tbielawa: this is in Ubuntu 8.04; are you using the same version?
<tbielawa> *back*
<tbielawa> cjwatson, we are using 8.04 here as well
<cjwatson> ok, in that case I need the syslog from a failure
<tbielawa> cjwatson, just so we're on the same page, you were presented with an ncurses menu with three options, and you selected the third option (execute a shell)?
<cjwatson> correct
<tbielawa> cjwatson, ok cool. I am getting my preseed configured now (lost our settings)
<tbielawa> I will get the logs from syslog as soon as I can for you
<tbielawa> 234486 is stopping me
<tbielawa> I'm getting that error in d-i now
<cjwatson> and you weren't before? I wonder why not
<tbielawa> that is correct
<tbielawa> I'm getting the error by using: d-i preseed/early_command string anna-install network-console
<tbielawa> which obviously calls in the libcrypto for ssh
<cjwatson> anyway, my workaround was as follows: as soon as the installer starts, press alt-f2, press enter, 'nano /usr/lib/debian-installer/retriever/net-retriever', search for codenames, and after the if ... fi block add a line reading: codenames="$codename"
<cjwatson> then alt-f1 and continue through the installation
<cjwatson> I'm afraid this won't work with automatic installation though
<tbielawa> your work around is for libcrypto, or so you could get a shell to execute?
<cjwatson> also be sure to not ssh in over an untrusted network, since the openssl security updates won't be applied that way
<cjwatson> for the libcrypto thing
<tbielawa> cjwatson, i tried applying your workaround and I am still getting the same message
<cjwatson> think you must have made a mistake ...
<tbielawa> entirely possible. Our setup here is very in-house for creating bootable media
<tbielawa> I see my mistake, typo
<tbielawa> cjwatson, i've replicated my error. ssh'ing in as installer and selecting 'Start Shell' the tail of my syslog is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15090/
<tbielawa> if I touch /var/log/lastlog i get a different error message, but the ssh connection still fails
<tbielawa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15095/
<cjwatson> OK, thanks; I'll look at that shortly
<tbielawa> and finally (sorry for the information overload) having touched /var/log/lastlog and selecting 'execute a shell' from the 'expert menu' i am able to execute a shell, pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15096/
<tbielawa> I don't want to bug you any more but I'll stick around in the channel. If there's bug testing I can help you with please let me know. Thanks for taking the time to talk to me this morning
<cjwatson> tbielawa: the lastlog failure is cosmetic; sshd warns about that, but it won't cause a failure
<cjwatson> tbielawa: could you use ssh -vvv to attempt to ssh in, and post the client-side debugging output for me?
<tbielawa> cjwatson, sure, one sec and I'll get that for you
<cjwatson> tbielawa: actually, you know what, I'm on crack - ssh is working perfectly well so there's no need for debugging output from it
<cjwatson> tbielawa: are you installing in English, or in some other language?
<tbielawa> We are using English
<tbielawa> to be exact, in our preseed we specify: d-i debian-installer/locale string en_US
<tbielawa> If you'd like to see the preseed I'm using I could give you a link to it
<cjwatson> ok, could you try another test for me? edit /bin/network-console-menu and change the 'set -e' to 'set -ex'; then I need /var/log/syslog again
<cjwatson> preseed probably wouldn't hurt
<tbielawa> syslog coming up
<tbielawa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15101/
<cjwatson> drat, nothing new there
<tbielawa> an interesting thing happened. having selected expert install, then selecting start a shell, then concurrently opening another shell connecting I was able to select 'start shell' from the main 3 option menu without it failing
<tbielawa> same text in the syslog, however
<cjwatson> could you confirm which image you're using to start with? I'm testing with the netboot mini.iso
<tbielawa> That will be difficult to answer. I will investigate and report back when I figure that out
<cjwatson> just the URL you downloaded it from will be fine
<tbielawa> do you remember a fellow, jeckersb?
<tbielawa> we're using a tool we developed in house in the wvu cs department and I'm not 100% on it's internals yet
<tbielawa> I'm confiring with it's creator now
<cjwatson> I don't think so, and nor do my logs
<cjwatson> though they only date back so far
<cjwatson> oh, are you using a home-built initrd image? that could be relevant
<tbielawa> I believe so
<tbielawa> this software is in need of an overhaul I believe
<cjwatson> it could be that you simply don't have di-utils-shell in the initrd :-)
<cjwatson> unfortunately, the errors sort of go to /dev/null
<cjwatson> hmm, actually, they *ought* to land in syslog
<cjwatson> but maybe don't for some horrible reason
<tbielawa> we're using a netboot iso. it's available here: http://mirror.lcsee.wvu.edu/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<cjwatson> actual iso (i.e. http://mirror.lcsee.wvu.edu/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso) or the broken-down initrd and kernel components?
<tbielawa> initrd.gz actually
<tbielawa> have we discovered something?
<cjwatson> no, just trying to clarify
<tbielawa> Alright
<tbielawa> I'll return in a short while
<cjwatson> well, the md5sum of the netboot/mini.iso on that site is identical to the one I have ...
<tbielawa_lunch> hm
<tbielawa_lunch> curious
<tbielawa> back
<greearb> cjwatson, did you happen to see my question on figuring out which file fails the 'is the cd good' check?
<bdmurray> xivulon: Hi! I'm curious what your use case for being in ubuntu-bugcontrol is.
<xivulon> hi bdmurray, from time to time I had to set bug priority for bugs I was playing with outside of wubi (but related to)
<xivulon> also am planning on expanding my interests
<xivulon> given time constraints of course
<bdmurray> Okay, that makes sense to me then.
<cjwatson> greearb: yeah, I answered
<cjwatson> 22:09 <cjwatson> greearb: mount the CD loopback on (say) /cdrom (or boot the live CD), and run 'cd /cdrom && md5sum -c md5sum.txt'
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-28
<greearb> cjwatson, thanks, my xchat buffer scrolled off over the long weekend.
<greearb> boot.cat and a *CN.hlp file in isolinux/ is bad, it seems...maybe I generated the md5sum file wrong?
<twb> Does ubiquity do raid and/or lvm yet?
<cjwatson> no, sorry
<twb> No problem, thanks.
<xivulon> some users claim that .17 kernel breaks wubi, can somebody please test that and confirm?
<xivulon> evand ^
<xivulon> also do you recall the discussion about http://www.sendspace.com/file/vwm18u ? the chap does in fact have an sda5 partition, not sure why partman has issues with it
<cjwatson> I think that's due to a problem in wubi's preseeding that will happen for any non-English installs
<xivulon> cjwatson: can you expand? I cannot access the logs from here
<cjwatson> xivulon: I think you need to apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/15325/ (untested)
<cjwatson> that form of preseeding was needed before hardy, but was buggy in this kind of way and hardy introduced a better scheme
<cjwatson> the installation guide documents the form in that patch now
<xivulon> Will do, wasn't aware of that
<cjwatson> looks like I missed that wubi used that
<evand> odd that it wasn't triggered in other installs
<xivulon> was thinking the same thing, anywy will ask the user to try that
<xivulon> anything else I should change in the preseed file?
<cjwatson> I didn't see anything else obvious, at least not in the same category of problems
<cjwatson> didn't do a full audit though
<xivulon> I opened bug #235518 if you can think of anything else, feel free to put it in there
<xivulon> cjwatson http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5062712&postcount=29
<cjwatson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5062902#post5062902
<davmor2> xivulon: sorry for the late start on the verbose test just got busy.  It's running now and put the log file online as soon as it has finished :)
<tmmoyer> I have a package that is a custom GRUB bootloader.  The package name is TrustedGRUB, but I indicate that it provides linux-boot-loader.  Is there anyway in the seed file to have that selected as the bootloader instead of traditional GRUB, while using the seeded answers from the GRUB debconf questions?
<tmmoyer> where might I find information/source for the installer that handles bootloaders?  I would like to see how grub is installed and create a custom version that will installer TrustedGRUB from a package that I have created?
<davmor2> xivulon: which log file did you want?
<davmor2> was it casper.log
<xivulon> evand my branching naming convention was to keep one per release i.e. wubi/hardy lupin/hardy and then branch off for intrepid development
<xivulon> davmor2: can you remind me of the bug in question?
<xivulon> evand, do you prefer to have a single trunk, and only create branches for *.proposed?
<davmor2> bug 234974 m-a not functioning in wubi
<xivulon> davmor2 you have to install in verbose mode, then from ubuntu tgz /var/log/installer
<xivulon> password might be in there (although hashed)
<davmor2> xivulon: right no probs
<xivulon> davmor2: thx
<xivulon> evand, also didn't you mention that new changes didn't have to be in trunk but in a separate branch a few days ago'?
<evand> xivulon: correct, I'd prefer for future branches that you create project.trunk or something similar and then branch for things like hardy-proposed, that way there's no confusion or unnecessary branch creation when a new release comes out.
<evand> I don't see any need to change existing branches, however.
<xivulon> I have no strong preference for branch naming, will do as you say in the future
<evand> ok, thanks
<xivulon> would you think it is appropriate to rename the current hardy branches to trunk or simply branch off and start fresh?
<evand> I think they're fine as-is for now.
<xivulon> so intrepid development will take care in a new branch called trunk/devel
<evand> but I wont complain if you want to rename them.
<xivulon> whatever you prefer
<evand> I don't think a new branch is the right solution.  Assuming LP supports branch renaming, changing *.hardy to *.trunk is suitable, though I don't think there's any rush to do that.
<xivulon> evand re pm-utils had a message yesterday about a user that had a corrupted fs because of hard reboot after hibernation
<xivulon> so yes, I'd like to see that in 8.04.1
<davmor2> xivulon: It's up I chmoded the file so you can access it.
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5054940&postcount=6
<xivulon> for 230716 cjwatson confirmed that the code was ok in casper, doing that in lupin-casper would be more invasive
<xivulon> evand ^
<evand> ok
<xivulon> on 222546 I had a quick exchange with Lamont via the bug comments, didn't hear anything else since
<xivulon> for 229000 yep, didn't have time to look at the code yet, but will do so
<xivulon> that was intended more as a reminder for self
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-29
<tormod> evand, what is the status of bug #136682 wrt to 8.04.1?
<tormod> evand: the reason I ask it is milestoned for 8.04.1 but it hasn't got into hardy-proposed (not even on bzr)
<ub4b> is there any docs how the setting of partman affects installation of the kernel (and grub settings), eg the obvious difference in rootfs between 1 disk setup and raid1 ...
<cjwatson> the initramfs deals with mounting the root filesystem; it's basically a matter of what root= you pass to grub
<cjwatson> (aside from / on LVM which has to use lilo instead of grub at the moment)
<ub4b> cjwatson: and these tools write option like root=UUID=5e1133c3-b2f0-4c28-ac91-2c21dab32c8d to the kernel line of grub.lst ?
<ub4b> I mean menu.lst
<cjwatson> grub-installer does that, yes
<cjwatson> well, no, that's not quite true
<cjwatson> grub-installer feeds the device name to update-grub, and update-grub converts to a UUID as appropriate
<cjwatson> (for example, it leaves /dev/md* alone and doesn't UUIDify that, because that's already a stable device name)
<ub4b> update-grub seems to find my custom kernel, but only if menu.lst doesn't exist, otherwise it's not being added
<evand> tormod: It's in Intrepid.  I'm working on nominating and uploading the rest of the Wubi 8.04.1 bugs today.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2682 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Disable the close button for progress windows (LP: #107686).
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Reset stay_on_page when the back button is pressed (LP: #235374).
<mario_limonciell> evand, did you have a plan when you were going to do the first build for intrepid of ubiquity?  i'd like to squeeze in the *-mythbuntu FE changes before you do, so i'd like to plan accordingly
<evand> *-mythbuntu FE?
<evand> I was thinking about doing it soon -- tomorrow, ideally -- but I can wait if need be.
<mario_limonciell> if you can do it tomorrow evening, that should be fine
<mario_limonciell> i've just got to make sure i didn't introduce any regressions with the changes
<evand> ok, regardless I'll check with you before starting the process tomorrow night
<mario_limonciell> okay thanks
<evand> no problem
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson how do you suggest testing the ntfs-3g fix?
<xivulon> I can only test (simplistically) if there is any regression, I am not sure how to trigger the conditions that generated the bug to begin with
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-30
<xivulon> cjwatson, this is the logs after changing the preseed.cfg as indicated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5064763&postcount=39
<cjwatson> argh why do people insist on using sendspace
<cjwatson> May 28 20:27:23 ubuntu partman-auto-loop: Error: Partition number 5 not found in /var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda
<cjwatson> which appears to be because libparted doesn't recognise any partitions at all on /dev/sda
<cjwatson> I need the output of 'sudo od -tx1 -Ax -N512 /dev/sda' from a terminal window on the live CD
<cjwatson> (extract hex dump of boot sector, including partition table
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> sounds like it could conceivably be a bug I just fixed in parted, but it might be something else
<cjwatson> I'll post a followup
<cjwatson> I hate bug reports in forums threads, the only way I can get decent mail notifications is to sign up for a horrendous amount of junk mail, and everyone attaches files in crazy ways
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Thats why I try and avoid forums altogether. :p IMO they are not efficient for any form of development/bug workflow.
<superm1> TheMuso, the problem is sometimes users aren't willing (or able in some cases) to learn how to use launchpad.  I've learned this the hard way with mythbuntu as i suspect xivulon has encountered with wubi.  once you start to get a non technical audience involved, you have to walk them through a lot, and suddenly throwing them into oh please file a bug against X package at this brand new website that you have to register for and then keep
<superm1>  up on bug mail...
<superm1> yeah
<TheMuso> This is true.
<SATA> can anybody explain how the debian-installer works in ubuntu?
<SATA>  can anybody explain how the debian-installer works in ubuntu?
<soren> SATA: You fill in the blanks, click next a few times, and you're done.
<SATA> soren, I could'nt get you?
<soren> You put in the CD, you answer the questions, and that's it.
<SATA> soren, can you clearify?
<SATA> soren,  I couldnt get you.
<soren> Which part is unclear?
<SATA> soren, i placed my kernel in extra section. I created a iso.
<SATA> soren,: which cd are you talking about?
<soren> server.
<SATA> yea
<SATA> soren, what should i do to install the customized kernel by default.
<soren> Depends.
<soren> Changing the preseed to choose your kernel might be a good start.
<SATA> how? I just added another kernel in /pool/extra/... section . I tried to change the preseed file, But how. what should i write in place of linux-server?
<SATA> this is the line for kernel: d-i     base-installer/kernel/override-image    string linux-server
<SATA> soren, any hint?
<soren> What's your kernel image called?
<SATA> linux-image-2.6.24-16-openvz_2.6.24-16.30_i386.deb
<SATA> I downloaded it from http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-16-openvz_2.6.24-16.30_i386.deb
<soren> Then put d-i     base-installer/kernel/override-image    string  linux-image-2.6.24-16-openvz
<SATA> thanx
<SATA> soren, can you help me to add package's for automatic installation during the installation from cd.
<SATA> for server-cd
<soren> You should look at the example preseed file. It has examples for that sort of thing.
<SATA> soren, ok
<CIA-1> net-retriever: cjwatson * r349 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-1> net-retriever: Deduplicate Packages files before passing them to anna (LP: #234486).
<CIA-1> net-retriever: Circumstances conspire to make this excessively difficult, including
<CIA-1> net-retriever: requiring net-retriever to become Architecture: any; this should really
<CIA-1> net-retriever: be done in libdebian-installer, but for the meantime that's even harder.
<CIA-1> net-retriever: cjwatson * r350 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog net-retriever):
<CIA-1> net-retriever: Fetch packages from security host if trying to fetch them from the main
<CIA-1> net-retriever: host fails (LP: #94398).
<CIA-1> net-retriever: cjwatson * r347 hardy-proposed/ (6 files in 2 dirs): backport r349 and r350 from trunk
<CIA-1> net-retriever: cjwatson * r351 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu2
<CIA-1> net-retriever: cjwatson * r348 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.18ubuntu5
<CIA-1> net-retriever: cjwatson * r352 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-1> net-retriever: Build-depend on libdebian-installer4-dev; add ${shlibs:Depends} to
<CIA-1> net-retriever: net-retriever's dependencies.
<CIA-1> net-retriever: cjwatson * r353 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu3
<CIA-1> net-retriever: cjwatson * r348 hardy-proposed/debian/control: backport r352 from trunk
<CIA-1> net-retriever: cjwatson * r349 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.18ubuntu5
 * cjwatson worries that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/235998/comments/4 sounds like me trying to socially-engineer the bug reporter into extracting sensitive data from his disk for me, but there's not much I can do about that :(
<cjwatson> "hi, please run this incomprehensible command for me"
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> how is 8.04.1 going for you? I have been sucked into low-level bug-fixing for the last couple of days and have not been able to pay attention to it all
<mario_limonciell> geez, where' d that number come from? 193478656 seems rather arbitrary
<cjwatson> it's 00 40 88 0b (offset 01e6 in their boot sector) interpreted as little-endian
<cjwatson> the extended partition table isn't at a fixed location on the disk - it's just wherever the logical partitions it contains happen to fall
<evand> If they're from the forums, they're used to running random commands that people throw at them.
<cjwatson> 01e2 in the boot sector is 0x0f, which is the LBA extended partition type
<evand> cjwatson: fairly well.  I've mostly been handling Wubi fixes, but as I've now got those all in I can focus on helping in other areas of the milestone list.
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, i'm hoping you had to refer to a guide that indicated what the different parts of the boot sector represented.  if you knew off the top of your head what that offset referred to, that's just scary :)
<cjwatson> I referred to libparted's code
<mario_limonciell> ah okay. that's much more sane
<cjwatson> though after you've read a few boot sector dumps it's fairly easy to see; the partition table is the first 64 bytes out of the last 66 (the last 2 are the 55 aa magic number), in 16-byte blocks
<cjwatson> so it lines up nicely in od output
<cjwatson> evand: do you have anything else that goes in d-i initrds that you're planning to upload?
<cjwatson> I'll need to organise a d-i upload at some point
<evand> cjwatson: not that I can think of.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2683 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<evand> superm1: I'm going to step out for a few hours in a bit.  If you have any objection to a ubiquity build when I get back (probably around 11 PM EST), please let me know in here and I'll hold off.
<superm1> okay will do
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-31
<superm1> evand, if you didnt already get started i just fixed the last of the regressions i found, i'm gonna push to the trunk branch in a min or two
<CIA-1> ubiquity: superm1 * r2684 ubiquity/ (12 files in 6 dirs): merge w/ mythbuntu-oem branch
<wizard_> hello
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-01
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r465 oem-config/ (debian/changelog scripts/tzsetup):
<CIA-1> oem-config: Don't fail to set the locale if the mirror/country question doesn't
<CIA-1> oem-config: exist.
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r466 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-1> oem-config: Disable support for console-setup preseeding again, as it interferes
<CIA-1> oem-config: with the more important goal of inferring a default keyboard from the
<CIA-1> oem-config: selected locale (LP: #219209).
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r467 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.38
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r468 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest d-i/sources.list debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: tzsetup 1:0.21.
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r469 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.38
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r462 hardy-proposed/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.37.1
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r463 hardy-proposed/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/oem-config.glade): merge r463 from trunk
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r464 hardy-proposed/ (3 files in 3 dirs): merge r465 and r466 from trunk
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r465 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.37.1
<cjwatson_> evand: any news on bug 224446? the reporter followed up
<cjwatson_> oh, fix committed for trunk - how about 8.04.1?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-25
<baba_> hi
<baba_> "Unmount partitions that are in use?"
<baba_> how to preseed this question?
<baba_> partman-base.tamplate
<baba_> now i try it
<baba_> no one is interessed on this thing but can be usefull
<baba__> no one speek?
<baba__> ubiquity partman/unmount_active boolean true
<baba__> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<baba__> SVEGLIAAA
<baba__> WAKE UP
<baba__> lol
<persia> baba__, People are awake, but attending UDS.
<baba__> what is uds?
<baba__> sorry im italian
<baba__> here is 12:17
<baba__> hehe
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSKarmic
<baba__> in this channel there are people that know ubuntu installer: ubiquity right?
<persia> Yes, but most of the installer developers are attending UDS, and are busy just now.
<baba__> ok
<baba__> you arent developer?
<persia> I'm a very minor installer developer, with only a few lines of changes.  I don't know the answer to your question.
<baba__> ok thank you so much anywere
<Allah_kegyeltje> Dicsoseg tesverek
<Allah_kegyeltje> I am hungarian, not a tourist!
<Allah_kegyeltje> Szent Pingvinszar:D
<emgent> evand: ping
<Allah_kegyeltje> Aloha brotha'z
<Allah_kegyeltje> The Holy djihad against #ubuntu jaunty started today
<Allah_kegyeltje> The install pack contains a few dozens of bugs and trojans
<Allah_kegyeltje> Do not install that, if it is possible
<Allah_kegyeltje> Very dangerous and risky!
<emgent> 15:58 ChanServ(ChanServ@services.) You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<emgent> ops..
<emgent> wrong room.
<Allah_kegyeltje> Yeah, wrong
<Allah_kegyeltje> TUKS wrong
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-26
<StevenK> :-D
<StevenK> Ooops
<baba_> hello
<baba_> i think i've found what my problem...
<baba_> what's
<persia> baba_, What was it?
<baba_> in ubiquity.trunk/d-i/source7partman-base/partman-base.templates
<baba_> the row that talks about partman/umonunt_active
<baba_> have no default value
<baba_> i've tryid to put Default: true
<baba_> and tryid to recompile/reistall
<baba_> but i think i dont have understand very well wath is the process to recompile/reinstall
<baba_> i think it lost libraries
<baba_> persia, you are a minor developer but i think you know how this things works
<persia> Err.  Not for partman, really, and about half the time I have trouble building it.
<persia> Most of what I've done is stuff that gets embedded in ubiquity, which builds it for me.
<baba_> ok
<baba_> other developers will read this discussion?
<baba_> when come back from uds
<persia> Possibly.  It probably depends on how much other discussion they are trying to follow.
<baba_> however, thanks for your time persia ;)
<persia> baba_, I'm sorry I can't be more help.
<baba_> no prob
<baba_> all these things are for a work that im doing
<baba_> im trying to modify default ubuntu version with graphic changes
<baba_> to simplify the use for people of call center
<baba_> than trying to automate the install process
<baba_> this is a good thing if you have to install dozen of pc
<baba_> one moment..
<baba_> you have said not for partman
<baba_> are compiled separately?
<baba_> i've do this: ./configure then make then sudo make install (or sudo checkinstall)
<baba_> in the main folder
<baba_> ...Ubiquity is still a complex piece of software whit several bleeding-edge dependencies... yeah i think my new prob is this... lol
<baba_> now i go, hope dev read this stuff and help me... by persia see you soon (i'll be back to know how my story continue...)
<persia> Erm.  Wish you hadn't left.  `debuild` is nearly always the right thing to do.
<persia> (but of course, I should have been watching :) )
<baba_> hi, baba is back
<baba_> lol
<baba_> i don't want to broken persia's balls, so any other dev is here now?
<baba_> :D
<baba_> cody
<cody-somerville> Yes
<baba_> hi, are you a developer of ubiquity?
<baba_> have you read my problem with it?
<baba_> ill try with nxvl
<baba_> hi nxvl, are you an ubiuiity's developer?
<baba_> yes...asus eeepc keybord... ubiuiity = ubiquity
<picklesworth> :( Nobody answered me on the mailing list. Anyone know if there is a session at UDS where the ubiquity slideshow blueprint will be brought up? (And which one?) I just finished making my slideshow content project usable :)
<cody-somerville> picklesworth, Yes. The code is done and we'll be using the session to develop content AFAIK
<picklesworth> ah, I didn't realize the code was done. What kind of content is it going to be?
<picklesworth> I have either some HTML or some SVG content to throw out there :)
<baba> i've found some interessing thing...
<baba> First: search question "unmount partitions that are in use?" in the source
<baba> this question is in ./d-i/source/partman-base/debian/partman-base.templates
<baba> and it's releted with: partman/unmount_active
<baba> Second: search "partman/unmount_active"
<baba> found in ./ubiquity/components/partman.py
<baba> and other files
<baba> now...its a problem...
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-27
<davmor2> xivulon: try http://www.davmor2.co.uk/Wubi.log
<baba_> hello
<baba_> is here cjwatson?
<baba_> i need our help, please...im going crazy trying to understand all this code...
<baba_> all at the uds..
<baba_> ok i start to write what's my problem and i think its a good thing for all the dev
<baba_> in the Ubiquity version of jaunty there are two new window/question
<baba_> 1) is related to partman/unmount_active
<baba_> 2) is related to partman-target/no_root
<baba_> this appened when installing from USB
<baba_> i have to preseed all questions
<baba_> but with these 2 windows preseeding fails
<baba_> ok, i've tried to modify files related with this windows
<baba_> 1) is in /ubiquity/components/partman.py
<baba_> and i think that code came out correctly
<baba_> basically I've added just one line located @ line 1060
<baba_> which is "response = yes" to the question asked
<baba_> and from line 1064 to 1066 brought into else condition
<baba_> but I can't make question #2 working the same manner
<baba_> any suggestion about that??
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-28
<__algol__> Hi! does anyone kown if there is an instalation method to install ubuntu without booting the pc?
<__algol__> I want to install it on another disk while my pc is runing...
<__algol__> can anyone here help me with the liveCD boot process?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-29
<twb> I'm installing preseeded 9.04 desktop using debian-installer, from a USB key.
<twb> Unlike 8.04, it is complaining about the USB key being mounted.
<twb> That is, it asks if I want to unmount the USB key.
<twb> Can I preseed the answer to this question to "no"?  If so, what is the variable to preseed?
<CIA-66> ubiquity: Mario Limonciello <supermario@dell-laptop> * rsupermario@dell-laptop-20090529094613-8colht50sw0pf37l ubiquity/debian/ (6 files):
<CIA-66> ubiquity: Drop custom recipe for Mythbuntu as XFS will no longer be necessary
<CIA-66> ubiquity: for recordings with switching to ext4.
<CIA-66> ubiquity: superm1 * rsupermario@dell-laptop-20090529094613-8colht50sw0pf37l ubiquity/debian/ (6 files):
<CIA-66> ubiquity: Drop custom recipe for Mythbuntu as XFS will no longer be necessary
<CIA-66> ubiquity: for recordings with switching to ext4.
<superm1> whoops, looks like cia submitted twice
<lfaraone> evand: Does the future branch work currently under Jaunty? I'm trying to figure out if it's something I'm doing in the changes I've made, or if it just doesn't work as is.
<evand> It should
<evand> though admittedly I just cowboyed that in
<lfaraone> evand: hm. for me, it crashes hal. i'll try it again rolling back my changes.
<evand> I unfortunately don't have sufficient time to look into it, as I'm at UDS
<evand> but if it's still causing problems I can take a closer look on Monday
<lfaraone> evand: k, i'll ping you then.
 * lfaraone hopes to be able to go to the next UDS, he can't make Europe.
<evand> east coast US is next, assuming we stick to the pattern
<evand> very excited for that
<CIA-66> casper: cjwatson * r627 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/25configure_init): Fix symlinking of anacron to /bin/true.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-31
<kwk> Hello I have a problem with my Ubuntu 9.04 RAID 1 Installation when trying to configure GRUB. Here's my RAID setup http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395310/ and here is the tutorial I used: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto. The proposed step is "grub> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_beeaakeeaa_five" which I changed to "grub> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_djfcejfjjb_Volume01" in my case. The error is: "Error 15: File not found"
<shtylman> kwk: did you type everything correctly?
<kwk> yes
<kwk> I'm talking to fezie on #grub about the problem.
<shtylman> kwk: from what I can tell it should be: grub> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_djfcejfjjb_Volume not Volume01
<shtylman> kwk: read step 7
<kwk> ok, mom it takes a while
<shtylman> they use five5 as the /root partition
<shtylman> but in the grub install section
<shtylman> they change it to use five without any partition numbers afterwards
<shtylman> thats my best guess without really knowing more about what is going on
<kwk> thanks
<kwk> I'll try
<kwk> shtylman: I get the same error :(
<shtylman> kwk: :( ... well... that is indeed strange... and you have chrooted into the /target? and aldo mounted with --bind the /dev/ to /target/dev?
<shtylman> I would assume you have
<shtylman> if you followed step by step
<kwk> I'll double check it mom
<shtylman> k
<kwk> Yehaa I remounted /target/dev and now it works!!!! Thank you so much!!! This was right: grub> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_djfcejfjjb_Volume01
<shtylman> kwk: good to hear :) (thanks for the note)
<kwk> s
<kwk> shtylman: I have a problem again: grub> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_djfcejfjjb_Volume01
<kwk> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_djfcejfjjb_Volume01
<kwk> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<kwk> find /boot/grub/stage1
<kwk> Unknown partition table signature
<kwk> Error 15: File not found
<kwk> This fixed the problem:
<kwk> grub> find /grub/stage1
<kwk> find /grub/stage1
<kwk>  (hd0,0)
<kwk>  (hd1,0)
<CIA-66> usb-creator: evand * r100 usb-creator/ (7 files in 6 dirs): Merge with the ~evand/usb-creator/future branch.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-31
<charlie-tca> "Alternative Environments" menu choice is really "rescue mode" now?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-01
<Mertz`> hi, I'm having an installation problem with ubuntu, am I in the right place?
<Mertz`> anyone here?
<xnox> Mertz`, folks here usually deal with very complex installation problems. You can try #ubuntu as well
<xnox> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mertz`> okay, well this probably isn't a very complex problem, do you want to hear it anyway?
<xnox> yes
<Mertz`> okay, well
<Mertz`> I've been trying to reinstall ubuntu
<xnox> =)))) see what ubot2 said ;-) generally you ask your question and then people jump in & help or redirect you to other support channells
<Mertz`> because I screwed up my grub royally
<xnox> !grub
<ubot2> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<xnox> you can fix grub with livecd ;-)
<Mertz`> so, when it gets at the end of the installation, I get an installation error saying "cannot install bootloader on this partition" or something along those lines
<Mertz`> yeah, that's actually what I'm using right now
<Mertz`> I can give you the exact messasge in a few minutes, it's working through a second time
<xnox> hmmm if the install fails see the above wiki page on how to "resurect" grub
<xnox> do you by any chance have other operating systems installed?
<Mertz`> I used to
<Mertz`> but I reformatted the drive recently to make space
<xnox> _currently_ ? =)
<xnox> kk
<Mertz`> yeah
<Mertz`> I tried ressurecting grub on the original installation of ubuntu
<xnox> aha
<Mertz`> but it never worked, it would always boot into the sh:grub> prompt
<xnox> hmmm in the for-last step of the installer configuration you can select advanced
<Mertz`> instead of the actual menu
<Mertz`> okay
<xnox> and you can pick where you want to install the bootloader
<Mertz`> right
<xnox> i usually install the bootloader on to the partition which has /boot
<xnox> in my case
<xnox> /dev/sda3
<Mertz`> right, it was /dev/sda5 in my case
<Mertz`> but it still wouldn't load for some reason
<xnox> cause by default it installs onto /dev/sda
<xnox> that is into mbr
<Mertz`> right
<Mertz`> okay
<Mertz`> I'm just afraid the hard drive is failing
<xnox> nah
<Mertz`> because I keep getting those "hard drive is in danger of failing" messages
<xnox> probably two grubs conflicting with each other.
<Mertz`> right
<Mertz`> that would make sense
<xnox> that is install is updating one grub menu, while you are booting with the other =)
<Mertz`> hm
<xnox> although "hard drive is in danger of failing" sounds scary
<Mertz`> so how would I access the original?
<Mertz`> yeah, lets chose not to worry about that right now, hahaha
<xnox> Mertz`, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<xnox> that gives you 3 methods of installing grub ;-)
<Mertz`> hmm okay
<Mertz`> well I'll give this a check and get back to you soon
<Mertz`> thanks a toN!
 * xnox wonders if Mertz` harddrive failed......
<ev> good morning xnox
<ara> ev, morning
<ev> ara: hiya
<ara> ev,  any reason why "rescue mode" now is called "alternative desktop environments" in the menu?
<ara> ev, it does not sound related at all
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> that's just a bug
<cjwatson> I very much doubt that gets you to rescue mode
<ara> cjwatson, it does
<ara> cjwatson, I'll file a bug
<ara> casper?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> debian-installer, but don't bother, I'm looking at it now
<the-dude> cjwatson: ah is this better :0
<the-dude> I mean :)
<cjwatson> yes
<the-dude> sorry :)
<cjwatson> so can you post your full preseed file (with any passwords removed), and a description of the problem you're having?
<ara> cjwatson, I will file the bug anyway, so we can track the issue in the tracker, if you don't mind
<the-dude> yes hold on
<cjwatson> ara: ok, as you like
<ara> cjwatson, bug 588221
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588221 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) ""Rescue Mode" menu item shows as "Alternative desktop environments" in the Maverick Alpha 1 images (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588221
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1306 ubuntu/ (build/boot/x86/menu.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> debian-installer: Remove dtmenu.cfg from default menu.cfg; it isn't used in Ubuntu and it
<CIA-4> debian-installer: confuses gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (LP: #588221).
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1307 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu4
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r312 usb-creator/debian/ (10 files in 2 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-4> usb-creator:  + added forgotten python-support dependency
<CIA-4> usb-creator:  + updated descriptions (thanks Matthew Paul Thomas)
<CIA-4> usb-creator:  + vendor branded icons installed if available
<CIA-4> usb-creator:  + debian-menu installed if there are branded xpm's
<CIA-4> usb-creator: * Initial Debian release (Closes: #582884, #576359)
<CIA-4> usb-creator: * debian/control:
<cjwatson> 18:06 <cjwatson> you should probably start with https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html and
<cjwatson>                  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu/annotate/head:/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt
<cjwatson> the-dude: ^- those are the links from Friday, in case you've lost them - the second answers your question from #debian-boot
<cjwatson> the-dude: if it's not doing what you want, then could you describe what's happening in more detail, and post an installer syslog?  the syslog is usually pretty informative once you know how to read it :-)
<cjwatson> oh and perhaps the partman log as well
<xnox> ev, will FoundationTeam meeting be held today? it's gone from fridge....
<cjwatson> it's on Wednesdays not Tuesdays
<xnox> cjwatson, silly me =)
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r461 ubuntu/debian/ (cdrom-detect.postinst changelog):
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: usb-storage sometimes seems to take a while to settle to the point of
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: actually exposing block devices, despite the 'udevadm settle' in
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: hw-detect. I don't see an easy way to solve this, so, with
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: reservations, retry the detection loop three times with a 'sleep 3' in
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: between in the event that no devices are found, in the hope that that
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: improves matters (LP: #586036).
<michaelforrest> ev: http://docs.google.com/View?id=dfkkjjcj_101gnkrpg5v
<shadeslayer> hi is there support for GPT ( http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GPT  ) in the kubuntu installer
<cjwatson> yes, but what exactly are you looking for?
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: ok,ill be partitioning my entire 320 GB HD for a reinstall of Kubuntu and Arch
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: so i read on the arch wiki that their installer supports it,was wondering if kubuntu supported it as well
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: so i can manually make more partitions right?
<cjwatson> our installer won't normally offer GPT as a choice when you're creating a new partition table, but it should work just fine if the disk is already using GPT
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: ah ok,i was planning to format it with the Ubuntu Live disk before hand,they have something called Disk Utilities which can do that ;)
<shadeslayer> s/disk/cd
<cjwatson> sure, gparted will be able to dso it
<cjwatson> do it
<cjwatson> there are ways to do it with the Kubuntu installer if you're an expert
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: thats my backup option,since im confident that gparted will do the job :P
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: hmmm..
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: how?
<cjwatson> if you use the alternate installer and boot in expert mode then you'll get the option
<cjwatson> not necessarily a good idea though, it asks a lot of confusing questions
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: meh.. leave it then :P
<cjwatson> anyway, all you need is to create the partition table with something like gparted
<cjwatson> you can leave all the rest of the partitioning up to the Kubuntu installer
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: cool.. ill probably partition the disk as i go along installing arch and kubuntu
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: one more thing
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: does ubuntu support BTRFS?
<cjwatson> no, not in 10.04
<shadeslayer> for the / partition
<shadeslayer> :'(
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: anyway to get it to work?
<cjwatson> no, but I just fixed the worst blocking problem in grub2 upstream
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: ah.. its a grub issue?
<cjwatson> I really really wouldn't advise it.  If you're qualified to put all the bits together then you don't need my help
<cjwatson> grub is one of the issues
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: ok,what else?
<cjwatson> 10.10 should make it easier
<cjwatson> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-m-btrfs-support
<shadeslayer> hmm.. 10.10 is alpha :P
<cjwatson> yes.
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: they wont release a live cd for alpha will they :P
<cjwatson> yes, we will.
<cjwatson> alpha-1 won't have this grub patch though.
<cjwatson> be patient!
<cjwatson> btrfs is still heavily experimental upstream
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ok :P
<cjwatson> the reason we're trying to put bits together at the moment is so that we can start experimenting with the useful features and adding support for them in things like upgrade tools so that things are ready for when it's stable enough in the kernel, not because we want to recommend it for use by users
<shadeslayer> hmm.. because its faster that ext4
<cjwatson> it's a little bit more complicated than that
<shadeslayer> ok :P
<cjwatson> right now, unless you're actively developing btrfs itself or tools based on it, you shouldn't use it
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: hmm ok thanks for the ton of info :D
<cjwatson> you're welcome
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: oh btw is there a way to boot the alternate CD off a USB drive?
<shadeslayer> nvm..
<shadeslayer> seems that its not supported
<the-dude> cjwatson: thanks for the url earlyer its bookmarked now :) and it was usell
<the-dude> usefull
<cjwatson> the-dude: cool
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-02
<the-dude> cjwatson: if you are interested im using Ubuntu preseesing to deploy desktops in a hostpital
<cjwatson> nice, I like being socially useful :)
<the-dude> we already won best business case :)
<ev> Of course this also makes us socially responsible. ;) "Bug in the Ubuntu installer leaves 23 dead."
<ev> Perhaps that humor was a bit too dark
<the-dude> ev: we don't use them for critical stuff (yet)
 * ev breathes a sigh of relief
<the-dude> *beep beep beep kernel panic*
<ev> lol
<utente> I have problem whit wubi on vista home
<utente> You have a solution?
<utente> I usa ubuntu 10.4 32bit ISO
<xnox> ev, so foundation team meetings are at 15:00UTC during Summer time in Britain? http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=UTC+time says it's 16:00UTC now but the meeting has finished.... =( missed half of it
<ev> xnox: the meetings are at 4pm BST, yes
<ev> it's always 5pm UTC
<xnox> great =) I'll update the wiki then
<ev> does it say otherwise on a wiki page somewhere?
<ev> ah, please do
<xnox> yes & on the fridge calendar =)
 * xnox reading logs
<cjwatson> 4pm BST is 3pm UTC not 5pm
<ev> for what it's worth, you can normally catch what you missed by reading the mootbot logs, but alas I forgot to do a #startmeeting
<ev> err whoops
<xnox> so is the meeting set in UK time or UTC time. Eg do you meet at 4pm UK during winter?
<cjwatson> I think it's been 4pm UK time for quite a while now, inc. during winter
<xnox> kk
<xnox> nothing interesting really happened =) just lightning rounds and I've been there for the i686 issue =)
<ev> heh
<ev> our meetings tend to be a bit dry
<ev> xnox: I don't know if I'll get to your branch proposal today.  Definitely tomorrow though.  How's the CLI frontend coming along?
<xnox> ev, it's brain dead right now. It can do a stick without persistence and if both --iso & --dev is supplied
<xnox> but currently it's an extension on-top of gtk interface =) cause it was easier for me to test that
<xnox> so I need to clean it up to make it not depend on python-gtk2 ;-)
<xnox> ev, about the package rename. Are we renaming source package as well? (Consequences being that we will end up with _two_ packages to track in lp.net/ubuntu/+source/$package)
<ev> heh
<ev> I think so
 * xnox "ugly but works" is general advice on the gsoc-students private mailing list
<ev> but perhaps we should check with them
<ev> haha
<xnox> ev, "them" debian or foundations team
<ev> debian
<ev> if we can avoid it, great
<xnox> cause if we rename source package as well then we will need to adjust package-sets in ubuntu for all the cd's
<ev> if not, I won't put up a fight
<ev> just mutter under my breath ;)
<ev> xnox: that's easy - I can sort out the seeds
<ev> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement if you're curious
<xnox> =) read that long time ago. Didn't play around with command line tools
<ev> not renaming the source package saves us having to migrate the bugs
<xnox> ev, ok but we will not rename the lp.net/usb-creator?
<ev> cjwatson: didn't you automate that for oem-config, by the way?
<ev> I don't suppose you still have the code?
<xnox> ev, yeah i really don't want to rename source package
<ev> xnox: I don't know how easy it is to rename projects.  If we have to cross that bridge, we can talk to the launchpad guys
<xnox> ev, i did renaming projects on launchpad
<ev> but yeah, ideally I'd like to do the bare minimum here
<ev> oh?
<xnox> after you are happy & migrated bits you want. LOSA wipe the old project and set it as alias to new one
<ev> ah
<cjwatson> I think I just wrote a dodgy throwaway launchpadlib script, sorry
<ev> no worries
<xnox> see "gnomesword" -> "xiphos" & "bzr-rebase" -> "bzr-rewrite"
<cjwatson> it didn't take all that long
<ev> okay, so here's what I think:
<ev> lets see if Debian really want us to rename the source package
<xnox> ev, are you gonna do that? =)))))
<ev> if they do, we'll do that and migrate all the bugs using some dodgy lplib code
<ev> but we'll leave the project name alone (we can change the title)
<xnox> sounds good =)
<ev> either way, we'll change the seeds to use startup-disk-creator-gtk-my-god-this-is-a-bit-silly-isn't-it
<ev> ;)
<ev> cjwatson: noted; thanks
<xnox> ev, I can write really cunning debian/control generating code using m4 (reusing gcc packaging stuff) to keep debian at random names they want & keep ours as it is
<ev> lol
<xnox> and add nasty easter eggs when the package is build with DEB_VENDOR=Debian =)))))
<ev> I'm just happy that Alexander is okay with startup-disk-creator
<ev> a few more rounds of bikeshedding would've drove me insane
 * xnox not sure how that will help with "improving" Debian-Ubuntu relationship though
<ev> haha
<ev> by the way, I'm on vacation all next week
<xnox> ev, but we don't really want transitional packages to appear in Debian. So some debian/control mangling will be needed
<ev> I'll still be contactable via email though
<ev> hmm, good point
<xnox> =) read the meeting log. Doing something nice =) or just horizontal-position 24x7 in front of TV with laptop, tablet and a few other cool gadgets?
<ev> my dad is visiting from the states
<ev> so I'm going to take the opportunity to do some more proper exploration of London
<ev> which I only seem to get around to when I have guests
<xnox> cool =) love London =)  i live in Hull, Yorkshire but i've been to almost every corner of london
<ev> plus he loves Colin Dexter, so we'll head up to Oxford
<xnox> my sister might be moving to London if she gets the job =) and I might be moving in with her, just to live in London ;-)
<ev> xnox: you must forgive my generally lack of British geography skills, but if you're in London at any point, we shouldn't pass on the opportunity to meet up for a drink
<xnox> ev, Oxford's a complete dump =)
<ev> never been, but it's more for the ability for him to have a clearer image when he's reading :)
<xnox> ev, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKuHYO9TM5A
<xnox> =)))) the only reason I'm proud to be in University of Hull =)
<ev> OH GOD NO, NOT BLACKADDER!
<xnox> I referee National Volleyball League so I have been around England a lot =)
<ev> love Fry and Laurie, hate Atkinson.
 * xnox +1
<ev> :)
<xnox> well off to program cause Britain's got talent is soon =)
<ev> see ya
<xnox> ev, updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam & fixed time on fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar it should now display correct UTC time during winter & summer
<xnox> there is a joke about why it's UK time on the wiki page =)
<ev> haha, nice one
<ev> right, I'm out for the evening
<ev> have a good one!
<xnox> =)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-03
<ev> michaelforrest: what is the DX team doing around the panel for Maverick, that we're blocked on?
<michaelforrest> ev: I need to write an email and find out. But I am blocked on doing that by a vague sense of futility.
<ev> hahaha
<ev> damn, I wanted to continue that conversation
<TREllis> hi all, I'm trying to write a short ubiquity/oem-config plugin to hide the user creation page, should it be as simple as http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/444102/ ? or am I missing something?
<superm1> i'd think hiding the page would lead to some undefined behavior since no user would be created?
<superm1> i'd think you'd be better to preseed the questions from that page
<ogra> superm1, would that hide it ?
<superm1> if you're running in automatic mode it wouldn't show it if all the questions were answered
<ogra> ah, cool
<TREllis> hmm, I don't really need the user to be created for this custom build
<ogra> you mean you want on user at all ?
<TREllis> correct, as this is running after install I don't need it... I have hooks into ldap
<TREllis> but when a machine is shipped to a user, I need them to be able to select lang etc, which I why I thought oem-config would be god
<TREllis> good*
<ogra> i'm not sure it will properly finish but you could just try to delete the plugin
<TREllis> ah ok, I was just trying to hide the page by following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/Plugins
<superm1> TREllis, well you just need two bits actually in your plugin to hide other plugins
<superm1> NAME = 'test'
<superm1> HIDDEN = 'usersetup'
<superm1> everything else is unnecessary
<superm1> I think everything for usersetup has been pulled into that plugin, so hopefully the install should be able to finish without it there
<TREllis> right
<TREllis> I'll give that a whirl
<TREllis> thanks
<ev> cjwatson: do you have any time tomorrow to jump into 1-on-1 and help me talk through this debconf passthrough stuff some more?  I'm inclined to give the separate databases idea a go as it would seemingly let us start running components while formatting, but from listening to the inadvertent recording of our hallway chat at UDS, I take it you think that, well, "here be dragons".
<ev> if you're busy tomorrow, perhaps when I get back from holiday?
<ev> dragons> with that particular approach, that is
<cwj> hello. I am having problems with preseeding d-i with a custom apt source. here's the relevant lines from my preseeding file: http://gist.github.com/424393
<cwj> when i include "deb" as the first part of the apt-setup/local0/repository string, i get a malformed sources.list
<cwj> malformed in that i have "deb deb" before the url
<cwj> if i omit "deb" from the string, the apt source is not added to my sources.list at all
<cwj> if anyone can advise me i'd appreciate it
<cwj> fyi, this is on hardy. on lucid my source isn't added, whether i have "deb" in the string or not
<cjwatson> ev: sure, as long as it doesn't collide with the release meeting
<cjwatson> cwj: as of intrepid, it's supposed to strip any leading "deb " - before that, you had to leave out the leading "deb " or it wouldn't work
<cjwatson> cwj: odd that it isn't added at all.  can you post your installer syslog?
<cjwatson> (I won't look at it right now though, I'm just back from the pub and about to go to bed)
<cwj> cjwatson: ok, you're looking for /var/log/installer/syslog ?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cwj> cjwatson: ok, here's a gist https://gist.github.com/247bb0890b0839e3cd94
<cwj> im also trying to figure out which preseed answers i need to add for auto-accepting the partman prompt which confirms writing changes to disk, but the apt-setup stuff is higher priority for me
<cjwatson> Jun 3 21:41:57 main-menu[390]: (process:1937): wget: server returned error: HTTP/1.1 403 Forbidden file type or location
<cjwatson> I'm guessing that's the problem
<cjwatson> fix the repository you're trying to get things from and it should work
<cjwatson> you have 'd-i partman/confirm boolean false' - if you want to auto-accept that, you want 'd-i partman/confirm boolean true' instead.  For lucid (and this is harmless for hardy), you might also want 'd-i partman/confirm_nooverwrite boolean true' to deal with the case of confirming partitioning when no existing stuff is going to be overwritten
<cjwatson> also you have 'd-i partman-lvm/confirm_nooverwrite boolean' which should be 'd-i partman-lvm/confirm_nooverwrite boolean true'
<cjwatson> really off to bed now
<cwj> ok, thanks for the advice
<cwj> pleasant dreams to you :)
<cwj> not sure what to check with that 403 error, the source i am trying to preseed in my install works when i add it to sources.list by hand after installation
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-04
<cjwatson> cwj: I'd suggest looking at the server logs to see which URL is 403ing
<ogra> cjwatson, which installer part generates fstab, is that partman or something later (before i search my butt off)
<ogra> (i dont want to write new code for the preinstalled images if something exists already)
<ogra> ah, rootskel
<ogra> hmm, no, that seems to be d-i only
<cjwatson> partman-target
<ogra> yeah, found it by grepping through ubiquity source now
<cjwatson> you can't really run it in isolation from partman, if that's what you're thinking
<ogra> nope, i just wanted to see the code to get an idea for jasper (the initramfs tool for preinstalled images)
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r161 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-4> pkgsel: Install tasksel before doing anything else. This means that we can take
<CIA-4> pkgsel: it out of the base system, thus saving space on the live CD.
<ogra> hmm, what part of the installer adds the default system groups ? (adm, dialout etc)
<cjwatson> user-setup
<ogra> ah, i was looking at user-setup-apply :)
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r162 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.25ubuntu8
<cjwatson> ev: this works out as about 2MB off the .deb size contributing to the live CD
<cjwatson> so not quite as big as I'd hoped, but not to be sneezed at either
<cjwatson> it takes 10MB off minimal; 7MB just moves out to standard, and another MB or so to desktop
<ev> so, usb-creator is 1.9 MB :).  Mind if I steal that 2 MB away, or would you prefer it go somewhere else?
<cjwatson> (methodology: two germinate runs with tasksel+aptitude moved from minimal/standard to d-i-requirements in the second run, and with a modified germinate that ignores the dependencies on those from ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard; then diff -bru on the two outputs and scan visually)
<cjwatson> seems a reasonable use for it
<cjwatson> I have some other savings in mind anyway
<ogra> hmm, does oem-config make any use of the passwd/user-default-groups value ? or is it expected that this is already set when oem-config runs
<ev> awesome, thanks
<ev> thanks for elaborating as well.  Always good to know these things
<cjwatson> ogra: it uses the value, in that the first user will be created with those groups; it doesn't set the value though, it's typically just the value from the debconf template unless somebody preseeds it
<ogra> ah, cool, so i dont need to bother as long as i run oem-config ?
<cjwatson> right
<ogra> perfect
<ogra> my work gets easier every day :)
<twb`> Minor gripe: hardy's netboot.tar.gz includes a pxelinux.cfg/default.9600, but lucid's doesn't.
<twb`> Hm, interesting.  I have two four-port cards, and lucid has managed to assign eth[0247] to one card and eth[1356] to the other.  Hardy at least had the four ports of each card in a row.
<cjwatson> pxelinux.9600> removed upstream, by the look of it.
<cjwatson>   * Note that the pxelinux config file for serial terminals has been dropped,
<cjwatson>     at least for now, since the split config files made it too difficult to
<cjwatson>     set up.
<twb`> upstream meaning debian?
<cjwatson> yes, that's as far upstream as the installer goes.
<ogra> cjwatson, am i right to assume that oem-config also sets up sudoers properly for me ?
<cjwatson> user-setup does, yes
<ogra> heh, my jasper-setup sctip boiled down to two functions :)
<ogra> *script
<ogra> great
 * ogra cant really belive he only needs to setup fstab and /etc/network/interfaces ... but i dont seem to find anything beyond that
<twb`> ogra: the latter should be magicked by NM for desktops
<ogra> twb`, not for loopback
<twb`> Ah.
<ogra> actually i guess i also need to create /etc/hosts but that should be it
<twb`> There's now a pam_thingyhost
<twb`> Make that libnss-myhostname - nss module providing falback resolution for the current hostname
<twb`> Meaning that you don't need to put yourself into /etc/hosts anymore
<ogra> well, i'm talking about a preinstalled oem image
<ogra> and localhost needs to be resolved
<ogra> the tool i'm writing is run from initramfs to do the basic setup before oem-config runs
<ogra> netcfg in ubiquity relies on the squashfs to have /etc/network/interfaces /etc/networks /etc/hostname /etc/resolv.conf /etc/hosts and copies them over, i need to check which of these i need to manually create on boot
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> i should probably just run netcfg in oem-config and let it do its job :)
<cjwatson> netcfg can be awkward to run directly for one reason or another
<twb`> Huh.  Last time I looked, casper/live-initramfs generated resolv.conf on the fly iff there isn't one in a module.
<ogra> cjwatson, but oem-config can run the network part of ubiquity, no ?
<ogra> shouldnt that run netcfg-common and create loopback and friends ?
<cjwatson> look at the network bit of ubiquity, it actually does it itself with a comment about how it would be nice not to need to
<ogra> ah, great
<ogra> heh, that only leaves fstab then
<ogra> which i sadly have to handle in my script since i change the UUID during boot and partition resizing
<twb`> BTW, why does priority=low now prompt me to choose locales "#" and "#" in addition to the usual ones (such as aa_DJ.UTF-8)?
<ev> cjwatson: what would be a good time for you to talk through this debconf stuff?  I'm free the rest of the day.
<cjwatson> twb`: moderately-long-standing localechooser bug, sorry
<cjwatson> it's been filed
<cjwatson> ev: about 20 minutes?
<ev> surely
<twb`> cjwatson: OK, it's not bothering me.  So long as someone knows about it.
<cjwatson> I think it'll be fixed by a merge, it's just a big ugly complex merge
<cjwatson> bug 465120
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 465120 in localechooser (Ubuntu) ""Choose language" dialog to select additional locales has two "#" locales (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465120
<twb`> Does d-i use "PXEClient" as its vendor string in DHCP requests?
<twb`> Because I told dnsmasq to only respond to that vendor, but it was hijacking d-i's DHCP requests
<cjwatson> "d-i", I believe
<cjwatson> ./dhcp.c:186:                fprintf(dc, "send vendor-class-identifier \"d-i\";\n" );
<twb`> That's what I thought
<twb`> Obviously I messed up, or dnsmasq is buggy.  Most likely I messed up.
<twb`> Hm.  As well as being able to opt-in to some udebs (e.g. sshd), I should be able to opt out of udebs like xfsprogs.
<twb`> "Based on your present physical location, your time zone is None."
<twb`> I'm pretty sure I told it I was in Australia already.
<twb`> I don't like the new chooser where I have to scroll down lots instead of just picking "australia" and "melbourne" separately.
<ev> twb`: can you put set -x at the top of /usr/sbin/tzsetup, run through the timezone step, and attach syslog to a new bug report?
<twb`> ev: unfortunately, not right now.  This is my precious new mission-critical router.
<ev> twb`: no worries
<twb`> Unless it's acceptable to manually re-run tzsetup after I get to the "hit enter to reboot" step?
<twb`> I can do that fine, because at that point I don't give a damn what happens in the tmpfs
<twb`> WTF?  I passed pkgsel/language-pack-patterns= pkgsel/install-language-support= tasks=standard, but it's installing language-pack-en-base
<cjwatson> that'd be pkgsel/install-language-support=false - it's a boolean
<twb`> I used what the pxelinux.cfg default was
<cjwatson> (don't know if that's the problem)
<twb`> Looks like it's =false in text.cfg, I just mis-copied it into my notebook.
<twb`> I suppose I must have fat-fingered it when I was adding in console=ttyS0 and friends.
<twb`> Grmph
<twb`> It's installing ppp now
<twb`> Once upon a time the minimal install was actually minimal
<twb`> I should've bothered to write a preseed file.
<twb`> Is extlinux gonna get into d-i now that pantera wrote kernel.conf.d hooks for it?
<twb`> Heh, I like how the "grub legacy or 2?" prompt says "don't use 2 in production" but defaults to 2.
<twb`> ev: looks like geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup gives <TimeZone>Australia/Victoria</TimeZone> for 203.7.155.64, but it should be Australia/Melbourne.
<cjwatson> we're on the point of getting down to a single boot loader - not wild about introducing extlinux to the mix
<cjwatson> yeah, the prompt text needs to be updated
<twb`> Grmpg
<twb`> grub sucks
<twb`> It's too complicated and flaky to be doing something as low-level as bootstrapping the kernel
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Can grub do isohybrid images?
<twb`> Anyway, my router is now booting 10.04, so I'm A-OK.
<twb`> cody-somerville: hybrid as in multi-track?
<cody-somerville> twb`, http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/Doc/isolinux#HYBRID_CD-ROM.2FHARD_DISK_MODE
<twb`> Oh, http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/Doc/isolinux (the BIOS pretends the CD is a ZIP/HDD)
<twb`> Oh!  It means a single file is both an ISO 9660 .iso and a bootable USB mass storage .img.
<twb`> That's neat
<cody-somerville> Very neat.
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: yes, in fact if you install grub-rescue-pc you'll find it's already done
<cody-somerville> schweet
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, so I don't have to post-process the iso like I do with isolinux?
<cjwatson> we need the complexity of grub in many places (sure, most people only need 10%, but they're different 10%s all over the place ...), and it's better to use the same code everywhere to reduce maintenance costs
<cjwatson> speaking as the muggins who gets to do most of the maintenance, at least in Ubuntu, I think I'm not unqualified to comment :)
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: grub-mkrescue does it out of the box
<cjwatson> put another way: I'm fed up of all the different boot loaders working in four out of five situations.  I want to concentrate on one thing and make it work everywhere.
<twb`> Yeah, I understand.
<twb`> It's just annoying that when one drive in my md RAID1 dies, the systems fails to even BOOT because grub is trying to load (hd1,0)
<ev> twb`: ah, nice catch!  I'll file a bug for that now.
<twb`> Or when I can't install a new kernel because update-grub is trying to scan a CD drive that doesn't exist for Windows dual-boot partitions
<cjwatson> yes, obviously those kinds of things are stupid and I want to get them fixed
<cjwatson> but the difference I've found is that I generally actually can fix them with grub2.  with everything else I generally had to give up.
<twb`> The other awesome one was when I asked it to install the dos disk label, raid1, ext3 and lvm modules into the MBR, and it exploded because they didn't all fit
<cjwatson> yes, well, not much to be done about that except use a bigger embedding area (which in fact we do, if you partition from scratch with >=lucid) or use GPT and a BIOS Boot Partition
<twb`> It's a PITA to use GPT with a conventional BIOS
<ev> right, bug 589708 created
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589708 in tzsetup (Ubuntu) "Wrong timezone location: Victoria (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589708
<twb`> ev: ty
 * twb` wonders what the lp-shell equivalent of "bts subscribe" is.
<twb`> Urk, lp-shell just opens w3m
<cjwatson> though that said the collection of modules you listed seems to work fine right noow
<cjwatson> now
<twb`> Goddamn web-based apps :-/
<cjwatson> $ ./grub-mkimage -O i386-pc -d . -o cjwtest.img biosdisk ext2 part_msdos lvm raid search_fs_uuid
<cjwatson> $ ls -l cjwtest.img
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- 1 cjwatson cjwatson 29463 2010-06-04 15:45 cjwtest.img
<twb`> cjwatson: yes, I got that particular failure back around 2005 :-)
<cjwatson> I wasn't under the impression that GPT was that hard to use with a normal BIOS.  You just need a protective MBR with an active partition in it, which is part of the GPT spec anyway.
<cjwatson> the problem is more that people usually have some other OS installed already and it set things up with MBR
<twb`> Back then I also had to patch the C code to not think LVM was a physical device
<cjwatson> we couldn't reasonably have used grub2 in 2005 (we did look), but it's come on massively since then
<twb`> The CD scanning thing, though, that happened a month ago
<cjwatson> bug?
<cjwatson> bug#, I mean
<twb`> Um, I was in a hurry so I just dpkg-diverted the "look for other OSes" script
<cjwatson> so probably not even grub2 - it'll be a bug in os-prober
<twb`> That's true
<cjwatson> p.s. GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true in /etc/default/grub is easier
<cjwatson> (and will be documented in 'info grub' with the next upload)
<twb`> Or just uninstall os-prober
<cjwatson> whatever
<cwj> cjwatson: i don't control the apt repo i am trying to preseed into my install, so i can't reasonably get at the logs. can i turn up the debug in d-i somehow?
<cjwatson> cwj: DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer is sometimes useful but I don't know if it will show this
<cjwatson> you could try that though
<cwj> ok
<cwj> i did review the apt-cacher-ng logs, nothing stood out there
<ogra> cjwatson, do you think it would do any harm if i added a dep on oem-config to jasper ?
<ogra> that will definately make sure its removed with oem-config
<cwj> cjwatson: now that i look at the installer syslog again, it appears that the 403 error is happening before the preseed configuration is retrieved. https://gist.github.com/8cdc39663420d986f7bd
<cjwatson> ogra: sounds ok
<ogra> great
<ogra> i think then i have the core done :)
<ogra> just need to test it
<cjwatson> cwj: yeah, but it was happening during apt-setup too
<cjwatson> I didn't even look at that part of your log earlier - I searched for 'apt-setup (leading apostrophe intentional) and went from there
<cwj> well i am going to have to address this via preseed/late_command for now, running out of time to debug
<cwj> which question do i need to preseed to avoid being prompted about how much of the disk to use? i think its LVM that is asking. here's what i have now: http://gist.github.com/425636
<cwj> size of volume group to be used
<cjwatson> partman-auto-lvm/guided_size
<cwj> thanks
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r462 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu5
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r462 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu5
<cjwatson> whoops, sorry for the dup there
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r459 ubuntu.lucid/debian/ (cdrom-detect.postinst changelog):
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: usb-storage sometimes seems to take a while to settle to the point of
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: actually exposing block devices, despite the 'udevadm settle' in
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: hw-detect. I don't see an easy way to solve this, so, with
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: reservations, retry the detection loop three times with a 'sleep 3' in
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: between in the event that no devices are found, in the hope that that
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: improves matters (LP: #586036).
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r460 ubuntu.lucid/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu3.10.04
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r452 ubuntu.karmic/debian/ (cdrom-detect.postinst changelog):
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: usb-storage sometimes seems to take a while to settle to the point of
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: actually exposing block devices, despite the 'udevadm settle' in
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: hw-detect. I don't see an easy way to solve this, so, with
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: reservations, retry the detection loop three times with a 'sleep 3' in
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: between in the event that no devices are found, in the hope that that
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: improves matters (LP: #586036).
<CIA-4> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r453 ubuntu.karmic/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.31ubuntu3.9.10
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-05
<xnox> Please help. I've wiped my partition map of the primary harddrive
<xnox> using gparted
<xnox> but i haven't recreated a new one (nor changed any partitions)
<xnox> any thoughts on getting it back?
<cjwatson> gpart
<cjwatson> (note: not gparted)
<cjwatson> Description: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions
<cjwatson> xnox: ^-
<xnox> cjwatson, i did manage to boot Lucid ISO which was dropped on the usb disk, by dropping grub-efi next to it and using loop-back mounting to use vmlinuz and initrd from the iso itself
<xnox> cjwatson, thanks. for the app it is scanning now
<xnox> cjwatson, it found two out of 4
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-30
<CarlFK> where are the partition recipes defined?  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-partman
<CarlFK> gah, no /boot in # - multi:  separate /home, /usr, /var, and /tmp partitions
<CarlFK> meh, planning ahead is too much work.  don't need it right now.
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ tries to write an initrd tarball installer (for the ac100) ... i would like to have the md5sum of the tarball in the initrd (to make sure they match up) and i'm worndering if there is a way to achieve that without repacking the initrd
<ogra_> (or if there is possibly a udeb providing such functionallity already that i could just use (though i woud have to swithc to d-i for that indeed))
<cjwatson> perhaps it would be easier to use multiple initrds
<ogra_> well, the one i use for install will be trashed at the end of the install anyway
<ogra_> the tarball contains oem-config so update-initramfs will be called at the end
<ogra_> which actually gets me to another thing i noticed, if we run update-inaitramfs we dont set the reboot notification trigger, i think we shuld
<ogra_> *should
<cjwatson> I mean multiple initrds *at once* - you can have two (or more) initramfses and they get overlaid
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> that will need fine suregery then i think, i only have 8M for all of kernel initrd and bootloader on the device ... but i'll look into it
<ogra_> *surgery
<cjwatson> it shouldn't make much difference to size - it's just another gzipped cpio archive tacked on the end
<cjwatson> I think you may even be able to cat it onto the end of another initramfs if your bootloader is too stupid to be able to load multiple initramfses itself
<ogra_> yeah, thats what i read everywhere, i should be simply able to cat them ... i'll try
<ogra_> the bootloader has a second stage option that i possibly could abose, i doubt fastboot can take multiple initrd files though, at least in the incarnation the ac100 uses
<dpm> hi cjwatson, I know I've asked you this in the past, but I can't quite remember: I'm looking at the LP transaltions imports queue and I see 'templates.pot' templates for the 'localechooser' and 'choosemirror' source packages. Are these translations merged into the debian-installer .pot file and should thus be disabled in launchpad?
<cjwatson> dpm: yeah (if you mean choose-mirror rather than choosemirror)
<dpm> cjwatson, yeah I meant that one, thanks :)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-31
<CIA-12> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1207 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-12> grub-installer: Remove 'quiet' from target system command line if debian-installer/quiet
<CIA-12> grub-installer: is set to false.
<CIA-12> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1208 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.64ubuntu2
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4729 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Make ubiquity/nonfree_package preseedable, and allow it to contain
<CIA-12> ubiquity: multiple whitespace-separated package names.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r4730 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto
<CIA-12> ubiquity: 93ubuntu16.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r4731 trunk/debian/real-po/ (72 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r4732 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.0
<cyphermox> Hi, I have a small fix to make to netcfg to pick up ifblacklist_migrate.sh in its new location: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/netcfg/lp790604/+merge/62997
<cjwatson> thanks
<cyphermox> sorry about the inconvenience :)
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r4733 trunk/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control): Add build dependency on xvfb. Fixes FTBFS.
<ev> yay, I have a branch that finally integrates pyflakes into the build (with a filter for things we don't want it to complain about)
<ev> will merge once the pyflakes MIR is processed
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r4734 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.1
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r4735 trunk/ (9 files in 6 dirs): Add a pyflakes run to the check build target.
<cyphermox> ev; hey
<cyphermox> NM 0.9 was uploaded yesterday, since you asked about it I thought I should ping you ;)
<ev> ugh, ubiquity build still broken
<ev> will use a chroot from here on out
<ev> cyphermox: AWESOME!
<ev> thanks bunches!
<cyphermox> you know about the API changes this means though, in case you use it to figure out about internet access?
<CIA-12> netcfg: cjwatson * r1253 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/55netcfg): merge lp:~mathieu-tl/netcfg/lp790604
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r4736 trunk/debian/ (changelog control): Add dependency on python-libxml2. Fixes FTBFS (again).
<ev> cyphermox: that's why I was waiting for it. The updated dbus API.
<ev> and indeed, I'm using it to construct a wireless connection page for the installer
<CIA-12> netcfg: cjwatson * r1254 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.62ubuntu2
<cyphermox> ev: alright
<cjwatson> ev: ETA on an upload?  it's one of the remaining things blocking us getting started with alpha-1 builds (the other main one being udev)?
<ev> cjwatson: just chatted with skaet
<ev> sorting another attempt out now
<ev> was trying to do it via pbuilder, but it's out of sync with respect to main promotions
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r4737 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.2
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r4738 trunk/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control): Ugh. Add python-libxml2 and python-xklavier to build dependencies.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r4739 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.3
<CIA-12> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1450 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components.
<CIA-12> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1451 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu33
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4740 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_ubi_partman.py): Fix sys.path handling in test_ubi_partman.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4741 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.4
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-01
<ScottK> Is anyone around that can have a look at bug 791487?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 791487 in ubiquity "Kubuntu crashed during installation from Live Desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791487
<ScottK> maco is looking at it, so hopefully it'll get wrapped up soonish.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-05
<pvr> Hi, I was wondering if there exists a generic netinstall CD... The canonical shop sells different versions of Ubuntu CDs, but why not sell a generic Ubuntu Installation CD, that automatically installs the most current version? Doesn't this exist?
<pvr> this way, one could at least install Ubuntu on people's laptop from a professional-looking CD every time, and you not have to keep searching for the latest version of the printed CD... I'm sure someone must have done this... ?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-28
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5488 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu45.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5489 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.3
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1699 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-62> debian-installer: Stop building armel/omap4 flavour, since it no longer has a current
<CIA-62> debian-installer: kernel.
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1700 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armhf/omap4 to 3.4.0-201 kernels.
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1701 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu144
<Deprofundis> Hello
<Deprofundis> is any body here :(
<cjwatson> just ask, don't ask to ask
<Deprofundis> I'm trying to modify ubiquity ... i've never work with this package neither in ubuntu, i want to know how to get the ubiquity source , how to build it ( with modification ) and how to install, test,execute  the edit version of ubiquity
<Deprofundis> Thanks guys :)
<cjwatson> simplest way is 'apt-get source ubiquity' from an Ubuntu system of the appropriate version
<cjwatson> you can build any Ubuntu package with 'debuild -b'
<cjwatson> how to modify it is a topic this IRC channel is too narrow for :-)
<Deprofundis> Thanks, my problem ( a big one ) is that i don't know how to rebuild my version and execute this version ... i know that the modification is another big topic ...
<Deprofundis> i'm trying debuild -b ... Thanks a lot, i'll let you know if it works !
<Deprofundis> doesn't work :(
<Deprofundis> i've this error : dpkg-buildpackage: erreur: fakeroot debian/rules binary a produit une erreur de sortie de type 2
<Deprofundis> debuild: fatal error at line 1350:
<Deprofundis> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc -b failed
<cjwatson> there'll be a real error message somewhere above
<cjwatson> (please don't paste the whole thing into irc - use a pastebin or something
<cjwatson> )
<Deprofundis> Ah okay , sorry ...
<Deprofundis> here another fail ( but i'm not sure that is the problem )
<Deprofundis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011008/
<Deprofundis> am i  doing something wrong ... it's killing me
<cm-t> hi Deprofundis
<cm-t> having same issue as you
<cjwatson> what system are you building on?
<cm-t> 12.04 x86_64
<cjwatson> Ah, the test might be incorrectly locale-sensitive, give me a minute
<Deprofundis> Okay , thanks
<antarus> cjwatson: quit spamming me bro! ;p
 * antarus apparently needs to filter precise-changes@...
<cm-t> here is my log   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011054/
<cm-t> and it looks same issue than you
<Deprofundis> Hello ...is  anybody here ?
<cjwatson> Deprofundis,cm-t: apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011075/
<cjwatson> (and stop doing this "is anybody here" routine please!)
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5490 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_timezone.py): Force the locale to en_US.UTF-8 for the timezone tests.
<Deprofundis> Thanks
<Deprofundis> i still have the fakeroot error
<cjwatson> That's not a useful error; it means "something failed earlier"
<cjwatson> You should always always always diagnose things starting from the first error, not the last
<Deprofundis> ahhh
<Deprofundis> i will try
<Deprofundis> here the error
<Deprofundis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011105/
<cjwatson> bah, my fault
<Deprofundis> i tried to comment the line
<Deprofundis> but it still not working ...
<cjwatson> no
<Deprofundis> okay
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011107/
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5491 trunk/tests/pyflakes.exclude: add pyflakes exclusion for last change
<cjwatson> (and undo whatever you did to test_timezone.py when you tried to comment stuff out
<cjwatson> )
<Deprofundis> can't apply the last patch
<cjwatson> just insert the added line (without the leading "+") anywhere in that file
<Deprofundis> Ok i'll do it
<Deprofundis> still have an error
<Deprofundis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011141/
<cjwatson> not entirely clear you still have my first patch applied.
<cjwatson> that was what http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011075/ was for
<cjwatson> but if you do, show me the output of:  env | egrep 'LANG|LC_'
<Deprofundis> LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8
<cjwatson> that's it?
<Deprofundis> yes !
<cjwatson> well, works for me
<Deprofundis> is there  a way to  avoid this error ( it's just an test error ? ) ?
<cjwatson> I suggest LANG=en_US.UTF-8 as a workaround
<Deprofundis> i really want the build success , so i can go on and modify ubiquity :(
<Deprofundis> Hi cjwatson
<Deprofundis> i changed the LANG
<Deprofundis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011168/
<Deprofundis> i do have another error but no error in test_timezone !
<cjwatson> that's not actually an error
<cjwatson> not really
<Deprofundis> Cooooool
<cjwatson> you can ignore it, or run 'debuild -b -uc -us' in future to avoid seeing it
<Deprofundis> so now i can sudo dpkg -i *.deb  ??
<cjwatson> -iO rather than -i
<Deprofundis> Okay i will try , thanks a lot man !
<cjwatson> you don't want to install *all* those packages, just the ones already installed in your live environment
<cjwatson> don't install them on your development system - use a test virtual machine or similar
<Deprofundis> i'm already on a test virtual machine :)
<Deprofundis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011171/
<cjwatson> but are you on a test virtual machine that's been booted in live CD style?
<cjwatson> (if you are, you're weird for compiling things in it :-) )
<Deprofundis> No , i'm on  installed Virtual machine , using 12.04
<cjwatson> then you shouldn't run ubiquity there
<cjwatson> it won't work properly on a normally-installed system - it assumes a live-CD-style environmet
<cjwatson> *environment
<cm-t> we are not working yet on the installation step in ubiquity
<cjwatson> you can take or leave my advice as long as you don't ask me for support :-)
<cm-t> cjwatson:  our goal is to add the oneconf/sso step    but we failed before making the build, but of course we take the advice :)
<antarus> ubiquity changes are annoying to test for sure ;p
<cm-t> yes ^^
<cjwatson> invest effort in learning how to write automatic tests then
<cm-t> so we dpkg -i ubiquity_2.10.16_amd64.deb and the gtk frontend in the live for human tests
<cjwatson> copy over all the .debs and dpkg -iO *.deb
<cjwatson> simpler
<Deprofundis> i tried to dpkg all but i get this error  ==>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011185/
<cjwatson> your environment was broken to start with
<cjwatson> you have somehow got ubiquity-frontend-kde installed without ubiquity
<cjwatson> I suspect you have been playing around with dpkg in this vm before this and broken stuff
<Deprofundis> exactly i have tried many times before today
<cjwatson> start in a clean vm booted from a live image
<xnox> apt-get in the live session tries to install a lot of stuff straight off the bat
<cjwatson> xnox: I doubt that's the problem here
<xnox> true. I'm talking about my minor problems/annoyances =)
<xnox> # Get your #2 pencil ready, it's time to crunch some numbers.
<xnox> cjwatson: about lvm/crypt recipes: did you invisage that as part of automatic install, e.g. checkboxes on the bottom (Adavanced: use lvm, use crypt)
<xnox> ?
<xnox> s/invisage/envisage/
<cjwatson> If they appear, they should be on the existing autopartitioning page
<xnox> also 'hiding complex devices until we can do something with them' from both automatic & manual offerings?
<cjwatson> There's a separate bug for making them available from the manual partitioning page (i.e. clear some space and then use some automatic method on the newly-empty space), but that isn't part of this project
<cjwatson> AFAIK that's only relevant for manual partitioning
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> Automatic methods won't magically appear unless you also pull in the partman-auto-lvm etc. udebs early (so don't do that)
<cjwatson> xnox: changelog entry for lp:~dmitrij.ledkov/ubiquity/no-m-a please?
<xnox> hmm... let me try pulling in udebs =) (negative suggestion)
<xnox> cjwatson: ok.
<xnox> ok. i will add changelog entry
<xnox> cjwatson: changelog added.
<cjwatson> ta
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5492 trunk/ (gui/gtk/stepMigrationAssistant.ui debian/changelog): merge lp:~dmitrij.ledkov/ubiquity/no-m-a
<ev> ^ oops :-/
<ev> grep without find fail :)
<xnox> ev: =)))) yes
<xnox> ev: I still love your comment about "#2 Pencil" =)
<xnox> ^^^ 14:56
<cjwatson> in a notably non-maths-heavy method ;-)
<ev> haha, harsh
<xnox> cjwatson: hence using #2 Pencil and not scientific calculator
<cjwatson> noted :)
<xnox> what is the difference between partman-crypto and partman-crypto-dm, and why does partman-auto-crypto use the former and not the latter?
 * xnox will be dreaming about partman tonight
<cjwatson> partman-crypto-dm is one binary package implementation produced by the partman-crypto source package
<cjwatson> partman-crypto also supports partman-crypto-loop, i.e. loop-AES (although not in Ubuntu)
<xnox> ok. thanks.
<CIA-62> usb-creator: evand * r390 usb-creator/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-62> usb-creator: Only clear the selected partition on the disk, not the entire disk
<CIA-62> usb-creator: (LP: #484252). Thanks Dmitrijs Ledkovs!
<xnox> ev: thanks. I will support it.
<ev> :)
<CIA-62> usb-creator: evand * r391 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.39
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-29
<xnox> ev: do you use glade or do you hand edit the .ui files?
<ev> xnox: glade, generalyl
<xnox> ev: it coredumps on precise & quantal, I keep submitting whoopsie reports =)
<ev> heh, it's actually the overlay scrollbar
<xnox> oh, ok. there was a magic variable to disable that?
<ev> do LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 glade
<xnox> =)
<xnox> thanks
<ev> sure thing
<ev> njpatel and I were just chatting about that
<xnox> and custom glade catalog is cool as well ;-)
<ev> oh yeah, there are environment variables for that
<xnox> less generic name would be better =)
<ev> :)
<xnox> after searching packages.ubuntu.com I was like, WHERE IS IT! then oh, it's right here next to the rest of them
<ev> the catalog?
<xnox> gtkwidgets.xml
<ev> ah yes
<ev> sorry about that
<xnox> nevermind. Is there a bug about overlay scrollbars?
<xnox> =)
<ev> probably
<ev> I'd file a report, but I'd rather just roll up a magazine and smack cimi with it repeatedly
<ev> ah the joys of working in an office
<xnox> =))))
 * xnox sends all the best regards to cimi
<xnox> ev: tada: https://picasaweb.google.com/105922848292507689403/UbiquityMockup#slideshow/5747921182916743730
<ev> xnox: yay
<ev> xnox: by the way, have you seen the install design specification? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/edit?id=1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I#heading=h.78fde26c5735
<xnox> ev: yes I have.
<ev> wonderful, and you've met Matthew, right?
<ev> mpt that is
<xnox> ev: I bet the design team is laughing at my mockup =)
<ev> he's on holiday, back tomorrow :)
<xnox> ev: yes, I have been in a lot of talks with mpt about this. He is back on Wednesday and he already saw debian-installer slideshows
<ev> excellent
<ev> very glad to hear that
<xnox> now i'm doing 'quick' functional design idea for him to work on.
<ev> sure thing
<ogra_> hmm, cant you use encryption without lvm ?
<ogra_> (i would drop the "as well" from the text)
<xnox> ogra_: you can, but it's pain. Because, as far as I know, you cannot partition the crypt1 device (please prove me wrong)
<ogra_> dunno, i never use encryption :)
<xnox> and we want parity with alternative CD which currently does two recipes: LVM and LVM&CRYPT
<ogra_> but i thought you can do it with dm
<xnox> I will try, but it's messed up to care about encryption without LVM imho.
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> then the text also makes sense :)
 * xnox doesn't want to think about mbr & partition tables on a fake crypt device.....
<ogra_> just encrypt them along ;)
<xnox> I will try it... in the vm
<xnox> and check if it boots
 * ogra_ doubts that ... i was actually joking :) 
<xnox> More mockups of manual partitioner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/AdvancedPartitioningSchemes#Ubiquity_Mockups
<xnox> ogra_ ev ^^^
<ev> good stuff
<ogra_> looks great
<xnox> I'm not sure if the automatic partitionaire should actually show three partitions, upon selecting encryption.
<xnox> to allow tweaking the size of boot (200MB?) and/or; '/' and free space in the volume group...
<xnox> maybe too advanced....
 * xnox loves the fact that I can tweak xml, scp it into vm, sudo cp into place, restart ubiquity and take screenshots.
<ev> yeah, lets try to avoid overcomplicating the automatic partitioner for the sake of appeasing some advanced users
<ev> yeah - do edit outside the VM
<ev> I can't count the number of times I lost work because I was hacking on top of the aufs tree
<xnox> =)))
<ev> a while back I had code to nfs export the interesting directories
<ev> no idea what happened to that
<xnox> nfs ate the configs?
<xnox> =)
<ev> heh
<ev> yay, JMX -> graphite is working. Proper monitoring for the Cassandra ring coming soon.
<ev> not really installer chat, but I had to say it somewhere :)
 * ev creeps back into #webops
<xnox> In the previous workplace, we had nfs server & dhcp server on separate boxes. At the powercut it was a race condition: if dhcp server & desktops come up before nfs server, they will have access, otherwise we had to restart the nfs server... because it doesn not support netmasks
<xnox> ev: is that something you are working on for users in Narnia?
<ev> ouch
<ev> heh, something like that
<ev> we're suddenly seeing timeouts in some critical places
<ev> lesson learned - measure everything. You never know what you'll need and when, and storage is cheap.
<antarus> I keep confusing this channel with #puppet
<antarus> which is amazing really
 * xnox antarus, we presseed puppet with debconf. Clearly we are superior ;-)
<antarus> we do that too
<antarus> its horrific
<antarus> 'first you run goobuntu-config foo=false, that sets a debconf value, then we export all goobuntu/$KEYS as facter facts, then we use those facts to configure the machine'
<antarus> ass backwards
<xnox> antarus: =))) yeap. I think I met you at the UDS, but I can't put a face to the irc nickname.
<antarus> you did not, because I wasn't there
<antarus> the rest of my team was
<antarus> ;)
<ogra_> you probably underestimate xnox's imagination capabilities :)
<antarus> could be ;p
<CIA-62> ubiquity: evand * r5493 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-62> ubiquity: * scripts/simple-plugins, ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py: Move from Jockey
<CIA-62> ubiquity:  to "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall". Add ubuntu-drivers-common Recommends: for
<CIA-62> ubiquity:  this.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: * scripts/plugininstall.py: Drop jockey --check-composite call. It is
<CIA-62> ubiquity:  obsolete as the free drivers now provide 3D support. Automatic
<CIA-62> ubiquity:  installation of graphics drivers is controlled and covered by
<xnox> ev: I'm getting my housemate into Debian development. He is a python coder. And he 'wants to package something popular' I suggested usb-creator into debian. He is exiceted and coding on it now ;-)
<ev> cool!
<CIA-62> ubiquity: superm1 * r5494 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Don't encode callbacks in UTF8 in the timezone plugin anymore. The strings
<CIA-62> ubiquity: are already unicode.
<cjwatson> superm1: Please make sure that's python2-friendly
<cjwatson> superm1: Are you sure you don't need a sys.version guard there?
<superm1> oh, it's certainly not right now.  yeah i'll add a sys.version guard in, i didn't realize you were keepign the codebase compatible with both
<cjwatson> For the time being, until I'm certain we won't need to pull the abort switch and drop back to Python 2
<cjwatson> It'll be easy enough to search-and-destroy all the compatibility code when we're ready
<superm1> sure, i'll add it shortly
<CIA-62> ubiquity: superm1 * r5495 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py: make that last commit compatible with python2 and 3
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-30
<twb> What is the status of live-initramfs/-config/-build as at precise?
<twb> Specifically, I have a headless x86 router that I wish to PXE boot off a prepared SOE.  I have had good experiences in the past building such with live-initramfs & debian testing -- it seems a lot better than casper/lucid.  Since I don't want to deploy testing's moving-target in production, I'm looking at live-initramfs on precise.
<twb> Back in lucid days, live-initramfs on ubuntu was in the "nobody has tried it before, good luck!" territory, but I get the impression it is substantially better as at precise
<twb> (BTW if there is a better channel to discuss this, please redirect me there.)
<cjwatson> twb: I still can't claim any particular experience with live-initramfs.  I'd like to rebase our casper package as some patches on top of live-initramfs at some point, but have never had the time.  You're welcome to try.
<cjwatson> twb: We use live-build nowadays, as of oneiric.
<twb> you use live-build + casper?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> We still use livecd-rootfs, but really just as a place to put our live-build configuration these days.
<twb> $coworker got oneiric working with live-build + live-initramfs
<twb> I don't do non-LTS, so I'm going to see how far I get with twb-bootstrap + live-initramfs/live-config + precise
<cjwatson> I'm sure live-initramfs isn't desperately hard; random patches here and there.  It's not that dissimilar to casper.  The work is just in going through with a fine tooth-comb and making sure nothing has gone missing.  Probably some days' tedious work if we wanted to migrate Ubuntu proper.
<cjwatson> There'll certainly be miscellaneous hacks that aren't in live-initramfs.
<twb> In my case it's more "does it work in twb's unusual use cases"
<Deprofundis> Hi
<Deprofundis> i'm trying to modify ubiquity and i want to know if there are any rule that i've te respect to do that ?
<cjwatson> How do you mean?
<twb> Deprofundis: are you modifying it for in-house use, or are you going to upload the result into Ubuntu?
<cjwatson> twb: Deprofundis doesn't have Ubuntu upload access
<twb> cjwatson: well he might be sponsored or something
<twb> But obviously if it's in-house he can do what he likes
<cjwatson> Any ubiquity change would require review by us
<Deprofundis> i would like to upload the result ... the project is about integration of  OneConf in ubiquity !!
<cjwatson> s/upload/merge/
<cjwatson> Um, if you're adding new UI, you need to get design review first (and personally I'm extremely reticent to approve the addition of new pages to ubiquity - we have a mandate to keep the installer as simple as we can)
<twb> What's a oneconf?
<Deprofundis> i've had talk about this with mpt
<cm-t> twd: oneconf sync the list of your installed software
<cjwatson> Try extremely hard to fit into prevailing coding style.  Try to write things in plugins rather than in core code if you can manage it.  Get code review early and often.
<cm-t> twb: we try add a step "install from sync"
<Deprofundis> and i already have the page ... anyway i will developped : adding the page required ( withou making merge ) and you can review and approve it if you want !!
<cjwatson> I'm still deeply unconvinced about adding another page that everyone has to see.
<twb> cjwatson: +1
<cm-t> not really
<twb> cm-t: so it what, uploads your dpkg --get-selections to a configuration management server on the LAN?
<cm-t> I think we should had introduce ourself better
<cm-t> ^^
<twb> cm-t: if you have a project page just link to it, i'll go read that
<cm-t> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/edit?id=1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I&pli=1#sync
<cm-t> at the "install from sync" step
<twb> Sorry, docs.google.com doesn't work in w3m
<cm-t> ok
<cm-t> so to be fast:
<cjwatson> Ah, if it's a different option alongside Try/Install, that's not so bad
<twb> Haha, that link doesn't work in midori either
<cjwatson> I'm somewhat worried about the potential increased bug count though.  apt-clone restores have been bad enough for that.
<cjwatson> Needs excellent automated tests.
<cm-t> on the welcome screen you have an option "install from sync"  if you select that you have the step connect network then ubuntu-sso  then oneconf (select what to clone)  then normal install + adding package
<Deprofundis> yes i know ... but i don't know if we can invest in automated tests ...
<cjwatson> You must
<twb> ...and then google docs / midori crashed my tegra2 GPU driver...
 * twb make a note not to test google docs URLs in X anymore
<cm-t> twb: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/export?format=pdf&id=1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I  ← suppose to be the pdf export
<Deprofundis> is there any topic about modification ubiquity , where i can find how to start modify ubiquity
<twb> cm-t: thanks
<cm-t> twb: np
<cjwatson> Deprofundis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity
<cjwatson> There's no "how to be a developer" document as such
<cjwatson> You already need to be a fairly experienced Python developer
<cjwatson> And familiarity with POSIX shell is very helpful too
<antarus> I would argue the opposite, it is fairly easy to screw yourself in shell, a bit harder in python ;)
<twb> http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/ and #bash can help with the latter
<NCommand1r> cjwatson: what is the bes way to create precise-proposed branches for d-i/base-installer? I need to prepare SRUs for highbank enablement
<xnox> NCommand1r: you cannot create -proposed branch if it doesn't exist already.
<cjwatson> antarus: But in the stuff these guys want to do, there's much more Python involved
 * antarus nodes
<cjwatson> xnox: not applicable here, base-installer doesn't use the UDD branch scheme
<antarus> we've only done custom oem-config stuff
<NCommand1r> xnox: we had ~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/distro-proposed
<cjwatson> NCommand1r: lp:~mcasadevall/base-installer/precise-proposed
<cjwatson> or ubuntu-core-dev if you lilke
<cm-t> cjwatson: expect for the lxc or chroot for installing all package from sync
 * xnox sorry =)
<cm-t> exept*
<NCommander> cjwatson: thanks, will have a bug with proposed debdiffs up soonish
<twb> Grr, why isn't ubuntu-keying package in Debian :-/
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/171882/ why is initramfs-tools having a sad during cdebootstrap of precise?
<twb> Never mind, I'll bitch at #ubuntu-server instead
<cjwatson> Don't waste your time with cdebootstrap; use debootstrap instead.
<twb> I'm sure there was a reason I was using it before
<cjwatson> There was a point to cdebootstrap about eight years ago.
<twb> But yeah, that's what I'm doing now
<cjwatson> Before debootstrap gained its own dependency resolution engine.
<twb> Maybe just inertia
<twb> cjwatson: hm, really?
<cjwatson> Since then it's been a waste of effort IMO.
<cjwatson> And we've never put any effort at all into making cdebootstrap work with Ubuntu.
<twb> Last time I looked all three (^ + multistrap) just went and tried to configure things at random until there was nothing left to configure
<cjwatson> No, it's not that simple.
<twb> It was when I looked at the code...
<cjwatson> And it's about selecting packages to install, not about what order things are done in.
<twb> Oh, you mean which to dl, before it unpacks them?
<cjwatson> Yes.
<twb> Oh well.  I don't normally have any problems with tha
<cjwatson> Once upon a time that was much more hardcoded in debootstrap than it is now.  But that was fixed in breezy or something.
<twb> The paste above is because mawk's alternative hasn't been set up before initramfs-tools is configured, I think
<cjwatson> *shrug* I'm not going to work on cdebootstrap.
<cjwatson> Sorry :-)
<twb> Because I never trusted *strap's resolution, I *always* told all of them to only pull down apt + its deps, and then did the rest in the chroot...
<cjwatson> debootstrap --variant=minbase
<twb> Yeah that
<cjwatson> If you want that
<mpt> Hi cm-t, I thought you guys had disappeared
<twb> In the past I've used all three about equally, switching each time one of them pissed me off enough
<cjwatson> Mostly its resolution is fine now
<NCommander> cjwatson: the lack of hardcoding causes some issues, I've found that d-i breaks interesting ways if you were to have all the packages listed in reverse order
<cjwatson> NCommander: So those should be fixed.  We're *not* going back to hardcoding.
<NCommander> cjwatson: no disagreement, it was something I found out last week, and haven't investigated far enough to actually file a bug on yet
<mpt> cjwatson, I had talked about this "Reinstall from sync" feature with ev, but I should have briefed you on it too. Sorry about that.
<cjwatson> Anyway that's not an issue for people who aren't regenerating their own Packages files entirely from scratch, probably also using something other than apt-ftparchive.
<cjwatson> mpt: No worries, I briefed myself minimally from the spec.  What priority does this have?
<twb> Well debootstrap exited without exploding, remains to be seen if the rest of my script assumes cdebootstrap behaviour anywhere
<mpt> cjwatson, Low priority, but it's something cm-t and Deprofundis decided to work on for their project after talking with didrocks.
<NCommander> cjwatson: we found the initial bug behavior that debootstrap sometimes falls over if the packaging order isn't exact on a regenerated apt-ftparchive's archive. Fiddling with the order caused more explosions.
<twb> I'm all excited, because last time I did this LZMA2 support was not available, but now I can use it in my live images, yay
<xnox> mpt: I have updates for you. See email. Plus shinny mockups https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/AdvancedPartitioningSchemes#Ubiquity_Mockups
<mpt> cjwatson, the "Connect to the Internet" step could be moved and adjusted without implementing the rest.
<twb> Hmm, http://paste.debian.net/171894/ after http://paste.debian.net/171895/
<twb> Oh, it finally showed up.http://paste.debian.net/171896/
<twb> Now I can go home, hopeful that tomorrow I can just tell it to install a couple more packages without issue, then just ship it and start drinking
<xnox> twb: that paste deserves framing on the wall =)
 * xnox bash: !?  twb SMASH: event not found
<twb> That's why when using rescue images I usually just leave live-config out entirely and drop straight into single
<cm-t> hi mpt (sorry was talking with our teacher, he checks how projects are)
<cm-t> yes we was "afk" a bit due to many projects to end in the same short time (…)
<cm-t> so we are in the month mainly dedicated on this project
<twb> And unlike live-build, that script (inc. LZMA2 mksquashfs) runs in *eight minutes* and reduces a 450MBish chroot down to 75MBish .sq
<twb> yay minimalism
<cm-t> we forgot to introduce ourself, but thanx to cjwatson for his help on packaging (and taking care to repeat basic IRC CoC, my teamate are not especially familiar with it).
<twb> cm-t: btw if you're doing homework, it is best practice to say so up front -- because it determines how IRC denizens help you
<bdmurray> cjwatson: did you want me to change my grub2 merge proposal or were you planning on just doing it?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: would you mind?
<bdmurray> cjwatson: no, not at all
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-31
<twb> cjwatson: well live booting works off local media, but Ubuntu's busybox-initramfs lacks tftp, thus:
<twb> Begin: Trying tftp -g -b 10240 -r 203.7.155.1/understudy/filesystem.squashfs -l /live/image/live/filesystem.squashfs  ... /init: line 14: tftp: not found
<twb> ...what's the best way to get that applet in the initrd?  Install busybox, copy it over the top of the busybox-initramfs version?
<cjwatson> I'd grab the busybox source, tweak debian/config/pkg/initramfs, rebuild
<cjwatson> and file a bug since that should be easy for us to add for the future
<twb> Well AFAICT it was by design since lots of other applets are also missing compared to debian's busybox
<twb> I assumed it was to make space in initrd for plymouth :P
<twb> For now I'm trying this: http://paste.debian.net/172037/
<cjwatson> when I ask you to file a bug, you can safely assume it isn't by design
<cjwatson> it's by design that busybox and busybox-initramfs are different; but your imputation is clearly false since busybox-initramfs predates plymouth by several years
<cjwatson> using busybox will *probably* work, though I don't remember if there's anything turned on in busybox-initramfs and not in busybox.  In general we considered it useful to keep busybox-initramfs as small as reasonably possible since it does have some effect on boot time, but adding tftp wouldn't break the bank
<twb> cjwatson: except then you get feature creep "one more applet won't hurt"
<twb> OTOH your ramdisks are about double Debian's in size atm (12 vs 20ish MB) IIRC, and a busybox with ALL the apps is still only a couple of MB IIRC
<cjwatson> feature creep that's still within the upper bound set by the size of busybox doesn't really count much in my boo
<cjwatson> k
<cjwatson> last I checked, the vast majority of the initramfs size lay in kernel modules
<cjwatson> to the point where it really wasn't desperately worth looking at anything much else
<twb> Woot, that approach I pasted worked
 * cjwatson returns to bed, having exorcised the things he woke up at 1:30am being unable to get out of his head
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/172045/
<twb> Sorry to wake you
<cjwatson> You didn't
<twb> Now my only issue is this machine has 256MB RAM and to boot of TFTP I need to copy the .sq to it, so I need to make sure I don't make the image too big :-)
<twb> cjwatson: FYI, busybox head w/allyesconf except selinux, is 2.7MB on x86_64
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-01
<twb> Stupid question -- I thought overlayfs replaced aufs in precise.  So why, in precise, is aufs used and working for me?
<brendand> can the installation of proprietary drivers by jockey be done in the preseed?
<gema> cjwatson: do you guys have someone working on bug 1003443?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1003443 in ubiquity "Ubuntu Quantal Desktop 20120523 failed to install: ubi-timezone failed with exit code 2" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003443
<cjwatson> gema: oh, drat, I said on Wedesday that I was going to have a quick look at that and then I forgot
<cjwatson> I'll look at it nowish
<gema> cjwatson: thanks, it's making all the smoke testing look bad :D
<cjwatson> right
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5496 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Fix seddery of clock-setup/finish-install.d/10clock-setup to handle
<CIA-62> ubiquity: changes in clock-setup 0.110 (LP: #1003443).
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5497 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-62> ubiquity: 3.0~rc.4ubuntu1.
<cjwatson> gema: fixed in r5496, uploading shortly
<gema> cjwatson: awesome, thanks!
<cjwatson> I should probably do a straight-through install test first though
<gema> cjwatson: go for it
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5498 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py: remove now-unused import
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5499 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: In the shell script syntax check, filter out *.po and *.pot files
<CIA-62> ubiquity: straight away before doing the slower check using file(1). There are
<CIA-62> ubiquity: lots of these and it takes quite a long time otherwise.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5500 trunk/debian/ (4 files): Add several Lintian overrides.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5501 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.4
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-03
<Blackyugin> Hello all, I work on adding a step has ubiquity.
<Blackyugin> Excuse me for my bad English.
<Blackyugin> I try to add an interface for step "Reinstall for sync", but I have an error in my debuild-d:
<Blackyugin> http://pastebin.com/QeisFZP1
<Blackyugin> Thank you for your help.
<Blackyugin> I think I have a version problem but I can not find how to fix it (I'm new to Ubiquity). Thank you for your help.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-28
<pabs3> I noticed that with "d-i netcfg/enable boolean false" in preseeding, netcfg from the Ubuntu precise 12.04.1 segfaults. is this a known bug? any suggested workaround?
<pabs3> er s/segfaults/alternate installer segfaults/
<pabs3> this is in an i386 vm with virt-install & kvm
<pabs3> found a workaround; set static network with bogus addresses in the 127.x range
<infinity> cjwatson: D'oh, I was holding off on the d-i upload until today's master kernel landed.  Oh well.  Another upload later today, I guess. ;)
 * infinity wonders if we can hit quadruple digits in the Ubuntu revision before we get around to merging.
<cjwatson> I was trying to get the revision history ported across the svn/git switch ...
<cjwatson> Maybe I should have another go at that some month
<cjwatson> I did want to get an image with the new udev ASAP, though
<infinity> cjwatson: Fair enough.  Not like rebuilding d-i a few times a day hurts, it's just entertaining. ;)
<infinity> cjwatson: (FWIW, you also missed seed-twiddling when you pushed my omap4 change yesterday... Further evidence that I should fix things to not require ABI versions in seeds, as discussed a month or two ago.  I think I'll write myself a post-it and glue it to my forehead)
<cjwatson> Er, oops, sorry
<cjwatson> Yeah, both of us forgetting it means it's basically doomed
<cjwatson> (seed updates)
<infinity> I get good LP karma for the weekly seed updates, but I'm preeeeetty sure that's a lousy argument for not fixing the root cause. ;)
<cjwatson> Yeah :-)
<cjwatson> Neither of us, surely, need karma
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-29
<pabs3> infinity, cjwatson: any thoughts on my question about segfaults in netcfg?
<pabs3> <pabs3> I noticed that with "d-i netcfg/enable boolean false" in preseeding, netcfg from the Ubuntu precise 12.04.1 segfaults. is this a known bug? any suggested workaround?
<pabs3> <pabs3> er s/segfaults/alternate installer segfaults/
<pabs3> <pabs3> this is in an i386 vm with virt-install & kvm
<pabs3> <pabs3> found a workaround; set static network with bogus addresses in the 127.x range
<FourDollars> Hi, I use Ubuntu 12.04 netboot by a customazied preseed.cfg. I am wondering why the settings of preseed.cfg are not propagated into the root filesystem under /target ? How can I provide the preseed.cfg for the root filesystem under /target ?
<cjwatson> FourDollars: Anything whose owner (the first field) isn't "d-i" is copied into the target system
<cjwatson> So use d-i to preseed the installer, and other owners - typically the package owning the templates in question - to preseed the installed system.  This is explained in the installation guide
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I see. Thank you.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Does 'grub-pc' use "ubiquity grub-installer/bootdev" or something else to specify the boot loader location to install?
<FourDollars> Or grub-pc/install_devices ?
 * FourDollars is trying 'grub-pc grub-pc/install_devices multiselect /dev/sda'.
<cjwatson> FourDollars: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<cjwatson> I don't recommend preseeding grub-pc/install_devices directly during initial system installation, even though that is the final destination; grub-installer handles that itself.  Use 'd-i grub-installer/bootdev string /dev/sda' as per the guide (ignoring the way it uses GRUB Legacy-style "(hd0,0)" naming).
<cjwatson> (Please note I'm on holiday today; further replies will be arbitrarily delayed ...)
<FourDollars> cjwatson: thanks a lot.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I see.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I have tried 'd-i grub-installer/bootdev string (hd0)' but it doesn't work. I will try 'd-i grub-installer/bootdev string /dev/sda' to see the result.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Have a good time. :)
<cjwatson> Indeed, I'm not sure I'd expect (hd0) to work any more.
<cjwatson> I've tried to excise references to that style but may not have got them all.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-30
<xnox> cjwatson: ogra_`: stgraber: anyone else =) chiluk is trying to get automatic preseeding working on a strange server that fails to finish the install unattended. He is poking a few things at the moment, but if he gets stuck, please help him out if you can =)
<xnox> infinity: ^
 * xnox got to run.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-31
<maxb> I wanted to use a server CD as a substitute for the alternate CD which is no longer produced, but despite preseeding tasksel/first in the same way the desktop CD does, I didn't end up with a desktop being booted into
<maxb> Any suggestions on what the missing piece is?
<cjwatson> Server does some slightly odd things; its preseeding of tasksel/force-tasks might be relevant.
<cjwatson> Also, our CDs tend to only permit installing things from the CD itself.
<cjwatson> You might be better off using the netboot mini.iso.
<cjwatson> Since you're going to end up downloading a bunch of stuff anyway if you're installing desktop from a server image.
<maxb> Hm. I did consider mini.iso, but I wanted the benefit of a grub setup to make my media EFI-bootable too
<cjwatson> The mini.isos should be hybrid, I thought ...
<cjwatson> The amd64 one, anyway
<maxb> Also, I thought I'd managed to remove the server preseed stuff by substituting my own preseed file and changing the preseed file= boot option in the image
<cjwatson> debian-installer (20100211ubuntu22) maverick; urgency=low
<cjwatson> ...
<cjwatson>   * Add GRUB EFI configuration on amd64, and make mini.iso images there
<cjwatson>     multi-catalog.
<cjwatson>  -- Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>  Fri, 27 Aug 2010 10:11:36 +0100
<cjwatson> Yeah, it's probably more the restriction to what's on the CD that's relevant.
<maxb> Ah, whoops. I assumed the mini.iso was syslinux-only by definition
<maxb> The server-based install I attempted definitely installed lots of desktop packages, it just didn't boot into X
<maxb> Baffling, "tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-desktop" somehow managed to get unity (amongst other things) installed but not ubuntu-desktop itself
<cjwatson> It'll be installing whichever bits of the task it can find, I suppose.  Perhaps "d-i pkgsel/include string ubuntu-desktop" would do better
<cjwatson> That'll go for the metapackage
<maxb> Worth a try, though I'm intrigued how it managed to the subset it did
<cjwatson> Seems odd indeed.  I could look at a syslog ...
<maxb> It looks like it really did only install the bits of the task that were on the CD
<maxb> But then the execution of /usr/lib/finish-install.d/01oem-config-udeb pulled assorted desktopish bits in
<infinity> That makes sense, since it was looking for the task header in its known packages, which was only from the CD.
<cjwatson> Right.  I think you will find it very hard to make this work right from the server CD.
<infinity> mini.iso or a netinst would definitely be a saner way to install desktops via d-i.
 * maxb will change course and play with mini.iso
<infinity> s/netinst/netboot/
<cjwatson> This is unfortunately basically a case of galloping requirements clashes back in the early days of Ubuntu.
<cjwatson> I might do it differently nowadays ...
<maxb> Hmm. The mini.iso *does* include an EFI grub, but it doesn't include the /EFI/BOOT/BOOTx64.EFI and /EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi files that the other boot media have
<cjwatson> I think it's laid out a bit differently.  It should still boot ...
<maxb> It should boot in BIOS mode, but I can't see how it's going to work in EFI mode
<cjwatson> I thought it had the relevant bits embedded in an El Torito catalog entry.
<cjwatson> It's been a while.
<maxb> Ah
<maxb> It is entirely possible, but that wouldn't survive the translation from .iso to USB stick
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-29
<mwharris> how often does the netboot kernel get built? im waiting for bug #1315462 to get fixed in the precise saucy-backport netboot kernel
<mwharris> looking at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/saucy-netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/, it hasn't built yet
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-30
<cjwatson> mwharris: on demand
<cjwatson> will poke it later today
<mwharris> cjwatson: woo! thanks.
<mwharris> cjwatson: any word on the netboot update?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-31
<cjwatson> mwharris: It'll be in dists/precise-proposed/ in something under an hour.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-05-26
<cumorris> Does anyone know of a way I can unmount /dev/sda1 in a preseed file? I have tried several commands to unmount it but it keeps telling me that /dev/sda1 is mounted so it cannot make a filesystem here.
<cumorris> I have tried: d-i partman/filter_mounted boolean false
<cumorris> d-i partman/unmount_active boolean false
<cumorris> d-i preseed/early_command string umount /dev/sda1 || /bin/true
<cumorris> any ideas? Thanks
<cumorris> Note: This is 15.04 Ubuntu and I am doing this in VirtualBox
<CarlFK> cumorris: what are you trying to do?    which will help answer "where in the process?"
<cumorris> CarlFK: I am trying to make a fully automated install of Ubuntu 15.04 in Virtualbox using a preseed file. I have all parts of the installer preseeded except for a few parts of the partitioning process. When I run the installer it stops about 3/4 of the way through and says that it cannot create a filesystem here. I checked the logs and it told me that /dev/sda1 was mounted therefore it could not continue.
<cumorris> CarlFK: Here is the preseed file I have been playing with:
<cumorris> http://pastebin.com/JTVXFWjG
<cumorris> Note: I probably have several unneeded lines in the preseed. I have been commenting them out when I make the .iso to test with
<cumorris> Here is a screenshot of the log file: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05262015-114115am.php
<cumorris> Here is a screenshot of the installer error: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05262015-114239am.php
<infinity> A screenshot of a tiny chunk of a log is a lot less helpful than the whole of syslog.
<cumorris> Agreed. I will see what I can do
<CarlFK> cumorris: you can install sshd into the installer so you can ssh into the box from your host os  https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/ec/ssh/isshd.sh
<cumorris> CarlFK: Thank you, I will take a look at that
<CarlFK> cumorris: why are you doing this: d-i preseed/early_command string umount /dev/sda2 || /bin/true
<CarlFK> I doubt it is mounted
<cumorris> CarlFK: Someone else had recommended that I try it. I don't believe it is either but I figured I would try it
<CarlFK> if all you want is "fully automated install"  you should start with my files, cuz they work :p
<CarlFK> although for pxe net booting.  but but I would think they would port to anything.
<cumorris> haha :p  I am looking through them now, thanks!
<cumorris> Trying to find your preseed file on your github
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/tree/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/d-i/trusty
<cumorris> Awesome, thank you, I will test it out and see if I can get it working. Many thanks !
<CarlFK> sure thing - feel free to bug me about it.
<cumorris> CarlFK: I took the lines from your preseed_disk.cfg file (https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/d-i/trusty/preseed_disk.cfg) and added them to my preseed file. When I ran the install I received the following error: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05262015-122051pm.php . I added  the following lines to the preseed file: d-i partman/filter_mounted boolean false ,d-i partman/unmount_active boolean f
<cumorris> alse , d-i preseed/preseed/early_command string unmount /dev/sda || /bin/true and I tried again. It failed and gave me this error:     http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05262015-114239am.php
<cumorris> ideas?
<cumorris> Thanks
<CarlFK> cumorris: ah.. I bet sda is your install media
<CarlFK> you know you can Alt-f2 to get to a terminal?
<cumorris> CarlFK: Yeah I just learned that earlier.. I am using Virtualbox and mounting my .iso as a cdrom and booting to the cdrom to do the install
<CarlFK> where is sda or sda1 mounted?
<CarlFK> like mount point dir
<cumorris> ahh I think I see what you mean. It is mounted at /media
<CarlFK> derp.
<CarlFK> I don't really know, but I am guessing that is "install media"
<CarlFK> and the drive you want to install to is sdb
<cumorris> I have a feeling that you are right, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-30
<cyphermox> CarlFK: all he really needed was to add 'automatic-ubiquity' on the kernel command-line when booting the graphical installer.
<cyphermox> CarlFK: (he = AgeOfAsparagus)
<CarlFK> cyphermox: hmm... googles.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation  read that..
<CarlFK> so why would someone want that over di?
<cyphermox> if you're installing a desktop, it's just as fine, and probably slightly faster
<cyphermox> at the point where one preseeds things, you can pretty much pick whatever you prefer.
<cyphermox> automatic-ubiquity though just means that it will not wait for you to pick the language, and just use the preseeding. Preseeding without automatic-ubiquity works, but you get the welcome screen
<CarlFK> why would it be faster?
<CarlFK> er, which would be faster ?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-31
<mowthegrass> Hello Anyone out there to help me with preseeding
<mowthegrass> seeing some errors while trying to execute preseed commands
<cj> howdy
<CarlFK> hi
<CarlFK> cyphermox: ^^^ (10:32:33 AM) CarlFK: er, which would be faster ?
<cyphermox> CarlFK: ubiquity for a desktop might be slightly quicker because it will likely already have the squashfs close-by, and doesn't need to deal with prompting with quite a few of preseeding values. Just a hunch though, it's not like I timed any of this.
<CarlFK> cyphermox: figured it was something like that.  I am skeptical it would be significant.
<cyphermox> CarlFK: I just think it's unnecessary to point people to one or the other if they're already using something that will work.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-01
<CarlFK> 00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation SATA Controller [RAID mode] (rev 02)
<CarlFK> not sure how it was configured... ran the installer, it seems to have installed, but wont' boot
<CarlFK> I am in rescue mode, I was able to mount /dev/md126p1 and see the root fs.  here is fdisk / df http://paste.ubuntu.com/16880009/
<CarlFK> hmm.. I should take this to #u
<cyphermox> CarlFK: please file a bug, make sure you add as much information as possible (such as booting with 'verbose' and capturing the error messages on the console, so you probably want to take a picture)
<CarlFK> cyphermox: k - what do I file the bug against ?
<cyphermox> mdadm perhaps?
<cyphermox> we can reassign as necessary
<CarlFK> cyphermox: May 31 22:03:46 grub-installer: info: Installing grub on '/dev/md126p1'
<CarlFK> is installing grub to a raid device supported ?
<cyphermox> CarlFK: in that case it should install to the underlying devices. grub-installer should already know how to do this and fail early if it's not supported (and tell you it's the case)
<cyphermox> if you can reach the rescue shell, you're already past booting with grub.
<CarlFK> cyphermox: I booted the installer again
<cyphermox> oh, actually, it could be a left-over grub though
<cyphermox> ok
<CarlFK> im 1/2 into reporting this against grub-installer ...
<cyphermox> I don't think there is sufficient information right now to say it's grub-installer
<cyphermox> if you want to report a bug, report it against mdadm, but make sure you add all the logs; that is to say, /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/syslog
<CarlFK> damm, missed that.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1587889
<cyphermox> CarlFK: well, can the system boot after that? doesn't it fall down in an initramfs?
<cyphermox> I'll test this in VMs in a bit
<mowthegrass> Hi ..
<mowthegrass> Any idea on how to pass a variable to a preseed file
<mowthegrass> I am trying to execute the below
<CarlFK> cyphermox: after what?  (the only thing I have done is chroot /target grub-install --force "/dev/md126p1" ... grub-install: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<mowthegrass> d-i partman/early_command string \
<mowthegrass> 'OSDISK=$(cat /proc/partitions | tr -s " " | cut -d " " -f4,5 | grep "[hsv]d[a-z]$" | sort -n | grep [0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9] | head -1 | cut -d " " -f2); debconf-set partman-auto/disk "/dev/$OSDISK";debconf-set partman-auto/disk \"/dev/$OSDISK\"; debconf-set partman-auto/method string lvm;’
<cyphermox> CarlFK: it would be nice if you could do a full installation and reboot at the end if it finishes successfully, so we know whether it manages to boot and all
<CarlFK> cyphermox: I did do a full install, and it doesn't boot (post ends, cursor sits and blinks)
<cyphermox> though, like I said, I'll do that myself later
<CarlFK> cyphermox: it not boots - I think what fixed it: grub-install --recheck --no-floppy  /dev/md126
<CarlFK> I'll re-run the preseed install, then rescue mode, then just that
<mowthegrass> Hello all has anyone tried to chainload a preseed configuration ?
<mowthegrass> d-i preseed/include string seed1.cfg
<mowthegrass> like the above example is that available for Ubuntu installation i dont see this in the sample preseed txt file availble here (https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt)
<CarlFK> mowthegrass:  I do
<mowthegrass> carlFK can you help me with a sample preseed file
<CarlFK> mowthegrass: d-i preseed/include string preseed_video.cfg preseed_disk.cfg preseed_local.cfg
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/d-i/xenial/preseed.cfg
<mowthegrass> Thank you so much let me try that
<mowthegrass> I am trying to dynamically create a preseed-disk.cfg by partman/early_command
<mowthegrass> basically changing the disk names and then perform a preseed/include
<mowthegrass> let me check on that , Thx
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-02
<mowthegrass> Hello Guys
<mowthegrass> anyone out there who can help me with dynamically editing preseed configuration
<mowthegrass> Need to determine the smallest sized disk and partiton the same using LVM
<mowthegrass> been struggling to figure out a better solution
<mowthegrass> i tried using 2 preseed configuration and dtermine the disk size using cat/proc/partitions and based on the smallest disk returned i update the preseed configuration partman-aut/disk
<mowthegrass> but still PARTMAN is not able to use the provided disk , am i missing any post steps ?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-04
<xevious> Is there any work being done towards integrating root-on-ZFS support into the installer?
<tsimonq2> yeah, that's be interesting
<tsimonq2> AFAIR Debian/kFreeBSD can do it
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-05
<mowthegrass> anyone there ?
#ubuntu-installer 2018-06-03
<sillysausage> is it possible to use the installer to install encrypted dm-crypt lvm alongside a windows 10 install?
<sillysausage> if i am correct you have to wipe the paritition table to get ubuntu installed next to windows
<sillysausage> https://forum.voidlinux.eu/t/howto-dual-boot-windows-10-with-uefi-gpt-luks-lvm-and-btrfs/2771
<sillysausage> i think that might really be the only way
<sillysausage> https://askubuntu.com/questions/293028/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-encrypted-with-luks-with-dual-boot mm
#ubuntu-installer 2020-05-26
<Teduardo> Howdy, I was talking to you folks about pxe installing 20.04 a week or so ago. I noticed that on Saturday the daily live image disappeared from the mirrors.
<Teduardo> It looks like the focal image was replaced by the 20.10 image. so I'll just find the new location of the focal image.
<Teduardo> Ah, cool so when you try to boot this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/focal/daily-live/current/focal-live-server-amd64.iso it says there is no live file system.
<Teduardo> sigh
<Teduardo> Is there a single directory that includes the right vmlinuz and the right initrd for the current liveiso or do we have to pull it down and unpack it just to pxeboot?
<ogra> Teduardo, https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/netbooting-the-live-server-installer/14510
<ogra> (seems like you need to extract it ... but there is a pxelinux.0 to download at least)
<CarlFK> Teduardo: maybe http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/hd-media/
<CarlFK> o wait, you want live.  never mind.
<xnox> Teduardo:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/focal/daily-live/current/focal-live-server-amd64.iso should work just fine.
<xnox> Teduardo:  but note, it's a daily, meaning it gets updated daily.
<xnox> Teduardo:  if you see a message that no file system found, it means you didn't copy .disk directory when extracting / mounting the iso
<xnox> Teduardo:  ip=dhcp url=http://my-local-http-server/focal-live-server-amd64.iso => should work, with the kernel & initrd, extracted from the matching .iso
<ogra> xnox, what i understood above was that Teduardo complained that he has to extract them at all (vs d-i that drops them separately into archive.u.c)
<ogra> i wonder if we couldnt put them just next to the pxelinux.0 file
<xnox> ogra:  no, we can't.
<ogra> because out-of-sync'ness ?
